# ***The New November Turkey Tester Thread*** 58 BFP!!!



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I have started a new November Turkey Tester Thread since Nicholatmn was unable to run the other one. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


*1st
stephwiggy
hajis-sweetie
bubbles
Sweetie
 Kiwichick17 
sausages
BeachPrincess
Poppy Woo
MommyMichele 
Janidog

2nd
 MRSTJ 
le_annek
livbaybee1
Charliemarina
Annamumof2
J_K_L
 Starflower 

3rd
RebaRezzelba
beenalongtime
RebaRezzelba
Newly_Wed
Mrs-G
Smiler13

4th
QueenieMurphy
Waiting2bMommy
HollySSmith
babydreams09
nb1984
littlehush
MS.ANGELIAH
pinkflamingo
 TrishyC 
ricschick
MrsCrabs
Sooz

5th
 Crypto1976 
Lilaala
 donna82 
 GossipGirly 
 roc 
MrS. MaBrEy
KittyKatBabe
FizzleBob
 Nel.B 
waitin4numb3
melon#1
Carrie29
 Klandagi 

6th
 MummyMagic 
Csunshine013
jenwigan
1morethatsit
ginger91
team_b
iwanta8a8y
 babyhopes10 
 crossroads 

7th
~Hope
lyoung85
babytots
MommyTammyPA
Shells
dippyns
leadja
Lisa1
 carrieanne 

8th
muncho
MrsLQ
jenwigan
stargirl69
 Jake_1 
2016
acbieri91904

9th
Kates McGee
WannaB
DragonMummy
Caterpiller
Dipar_Butt3
josey123
Sonyabazonya
beth123

10th
 charmed 
 bfphopeful 
emzdreamgirl
 workaholic 
welshkiwi
 wifenmom 
nnn84
babymom3

11th
shaslove
mrskcbrown
BabyPatel

12th
 wannabubba#4 
laurajayuk
cleebyjeeby
X.K.X Babey
MissMaternal
Nibbler
AliBoo
Zoe_puppy

13th
spencerbear
Willynilly
Patience
kirstylm
Mrs LP
Pixie19
 tinadecember 

14th
PinkEmily
PalmerWife
texaswife2006
 RachelStar 
bbhopes
ryder
 Tudor Rose 
Daddysgirl

15th
Bubble10
Vegas Mama
 pandv 
missp
 Norris 
CandyBaby
rachelrhin0
MommaWannabe
jiboo44
majm1241
My bo bo

16th
Ava Grace
drakey
elfie
hibiscus07

17th
 kstancook 
 lil_miss_pink 

18th
TTC#1Amanda
Pretty Sakura
mamato3boys
wish2bmama
sassybaby
mumanddad
johnoblueshoe
Rdy2BaMom 
bumble b
Annabel
 BlueberryB 
 beatnick 

19th
 sar35 
 Winks 
puppymom32
mrsbling

20th
bubbles
ricschick
jersdoll
soon2 b wifey
 merlotgirl 
 aquablue 
 NG09 
Laura Pop
littlebabyboy
 lil_angel 
Clairibell88
 kmac625 
Lover
Delamere19

21st
RchlSmly
dan-o
DeDe80
Designergrl
KnitWit
eclipse
foxyloxy28
vaniilla
Dee7509
Stacey_89

22nd
maratobe
ItsMagic
nurseh14
xxBubsxx
jerseyshoregirl
juless

23rd
banana1011
Vilranda
41zipster
penguin77
harmonygirl72

24th
hoping: )
 _Hope_ 
cdj1
ducky1502

25th
mrphyemma
Tesa
Melissa_M
samola84
JennsPhoto
angel75
 BabyLOVe 
Kelly9

26th 
enicole
FrenchFry
smurfybaby
Titi
Wanting1more
camocutie2006
twinklestar10
twinklestar8
Westbrja
izzysmummy

27th
chathamlady
Sassy_TTC
JLove84
sglascoe
lila1206

28th
Liz2
 im_mi 
AislingMcM
BABYCAREY
Just1Please
ProudArmyWife
Miss Hamilton

29th
Staceiz19
EllaMom2B
lucia_latina

30th
NGRidley
summersky09
NewMoon
cyclura
Lisa1
Eskimobaby
Swanny
moggymay
​*
Hope this is ok with everyone.

Baby Dust to ALL!! :dust::dust::dust:

Link to old thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ur-first-big-fat-positive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## NG09

Hi dede - can I join?? If so put me down for the 20th

Thanks hun x


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## NG09

Ta x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks for taking over DeDe!


----------



## bbhopes

Thanks DeDe


----------



## maratobe

cant wait to see all the BFPs next to alot of names this month!!


----------



## _Hope_

Hiya, can you put me down for the 24th please? xx

Congrats to MommyMichele on being the first :bfp: xx


----------



## Suz

Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Thanks Suz and thanks for locking up the original thread :thumbup:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## camocutie2006

:dust::hugs:Yay! best of luck ladies!:hugs::dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

Let's set a new record!!! November is our month!!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## camocutie2006

Melissa_M said:


> Let's set a new record!!! November is our month!!!!
> xoxoxox

yes ma'am :bfp:s woo hoohttps://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x111/BlinkieMadness/Dust/babydustfairy.gif


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you ladies! I really hope all of you get :bfp: very soon and the :witch: stays away for a very long time!

Dust for you! :dust:

and 

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/egg-1.jpg

I hope eggster brings you all some luck!


----------



## wish2bmama

Melissa_M said:


> Let's set a new record!!! November is our month!!!!
> xoxoxox

You got it! :) 

I can't wait to see all the :bfp: s!!!! :happydance:


----------



## im_mi

thanks for taking over de de :hugs:


----------



## MRSTJ

Hi just to let you know i got my bfp yesturday but could i be cheeky and ask for a little bit extra dust ( please read thread in the bfp annoucements )


----------



## JennsPhoto

Hi! Could you put me down for the 23rd? (Subject to change based on actual insemination date!)


----------



## Stacey_89

Heeey :)

Can i be put down for the 30th plz ??

Thaaankss xx


----------



## DeDe80

Updated

Congrats MRSTJ on your :bfp:.

Hope to see many more. Let's set that record.


----------



## leadja

Congratulations on your :bfp: MommyMichele & Mrstj :happydance:


----------



## wifenmom

could i join?? I af is due on the 10-12th i'm in the 2ww


----------



## xxBubsxx

Hi Ladies can I join you? We've been TTC #1 for past couple of months although this will be only our second "seriously" trying! I'm due AF on 22nd Nov. Fingers crossed for everyone!! xox


----------



## NGRidley

Hello!
I would like to join :witch: got me today.
I will be testing November 30 :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Can I join? Please put me down for testing on 27th! Good Luck girls.xx


----------



## Designergrl

Hello, newbie here. 2nd month TTC, have read some great advice on the forum so far! Can you put me down for the 21st? Thanks, and best wishes to all the ladies!


----------



## ginger91

Please could you put me down for 6th Nov? 

Thanks!


----------



## MissMaternal

I will be testing on the 12th if you could add me to the list please :) x thanks x


----------



## FizzleBob

Oh I havent been around for a while but I dont think i'll get what I want this month - actually wanting a BFN [family problems] but im symtom spotting and I don't know.. Looks like a BFP but havent tested yet and not going to until im a day or 2 late. I secretly want a BFP obviously! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

HAPPY HALLOWE'EN!!!
Let's hope that :witch: is too tired out to bother us this month!!!


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies and welcome to everyone that have joined us. I have updated the list.


----------



## Staceiz19

Hey i was due to test on the 4th but af came today and im actually pretty happy! haha i know sounds weird but i got polycystic ovaries (just found out not long ago) n my cycles were being long n all over n this one was a 28 day cycle after i took soy isflavones like u do clomid after reading some posts about it. And YAY to not being in limbo n being able to start again ! Plus i get to use cbfm for the first time 

Goodluck to all of you and babydust. 

Also i'll ask to join again and test on the 29th as i know these tablets work hehe.


----------



## AislingMcM

*Af was due yesterday(31st October) but havn't got it yet... Hopefully i won't. Tested but not with an early result test and i ovulated late this cycle... So now im in to November, il be buying some superdrug ones today hopefully !  Babydust to all !!!  *


----------



## bfphopeful

Many congratulations MRSTJ, here's more :dust:as requested and o everyone else testing this November!


----------



## Kiwichick17

Tested this morning with a First Response and looks like a BFN (I can convince myself that I could see a second line if I held it at the right angle but I think it would be better to just re-test in a few days). No AF yet though.


----------



## Annamumof2

I'm testing tomorrow can i be put down for that please


----------



## Laura Pop

hey can you put me down for the 20th please


----------



## Melissa_M

MRSTJ:

Sticky Dust :)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa1

the wicked :witch: is due today but so far no af sympyons or :witch: 

Congrats mommymichele and MRSTJ


----------



## enicole

CONGRATS to our first two BFPs. :thumbup:

Hope the :witch: stays away from us all! Happy :sex:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, I have done two tests today- have a faint line with the FRER and no line with the 1 min test frist response. So I am going to test again in a couple of days once i know my period has been missed. Just thought I would update and once I have tested again I will hopefully be confirming the BFP - just really want this be a sticky bean.

Good luck and oodles of baby dust girls
x x x x x


----------



## ryder

Can you please change my date from the 12th to the 14th? I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD16 this time.


----------



## MommaWannabe

Congrats to MRSTJ!


----------



## nb1984

Hey everyone! I tested yesterday on a Superdrug early test and got a faint line, and this morning it was slightly darker, so if it is still there tomorrow then please put me down for a :BFP:

So excited, hope this is a sign of many more to come! Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hey, I'm out. :( :witch: Got me on halloween night!!


----------



## MummyMagic

Please could you update me, I got my BFP this morning on 2 FRERs and 1 Superdrug test. 

Lots of :dust: to everyone still waiting to test xx


----------



## team_b

Hi Dede,
I just became a member and would like to join if that is possible :flower:. I will testing the 6th! Thanks, Laura


----------



## MommaWannabe

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hey, I'm out. :( :witch: Got me on halloween night!!

:cry:Bummer!! Hopefully next month will be your month!


----------



## MommaWannabe

Congrats to MummyMagic!


----------



## nnn84

Hey DeDe80,

Can you add me down for the 10th please. I would love this to be my cycle, But guess I will just have to wait and see.

Good Luck Ladies, and plenty of :dust: to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats MummyMagic xx


----------



## Carrie29

Hi..

Please can you add me to test on Thursday the 5th Nov..

I've no idea when AF will arrive, used to be every 30 days, but last cycle was 8 weeks and the one before that was 6 weeks, i seem to be all over the place :-({|=since BCP. I tested last week and BFN so gonna wait now until the 5th..

:dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Melissa_M

MummyMagic said:


> Please could you update me, I got my BFP this morning on 2 FRERs and 1 Superdrug test.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone still waiting to test xx

Congrats!!! I will take some of that dust ;)


----------



## MummyMagic

Of course honey, feel free. I'm sure there will be lots more BFPs in November, it seems like a good month already 2 BFPs and it's only the 1st!!

Congrats too MRSTJ! xx


----------



## jenwigan

woho 5 more days till am testing :D congrats girls on them bfps :D xx


----------



## im_mi

congrats mummymagic!

Well, the :witch: flew in this morning so can you change my testing date to the 28th please? thanks :hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Can I join? I should be testing on 12th Nov. Thanks!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to the BFP ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Sooz

Well I'm not exactly TTC but seen as I suspect I could be pg (or just paranoid, who knows!) I will be testing on Wednesday 4th, if my tests arrive in time.


----------



## J_K_L

Hello Ladies! 

I'm new to this site but excited to hear about others journey's TTC and Pregnancy. 

Could you put me down for testing the 2nd. AF is due tomorrow and I'm hoping instead I'll bet a ::bfp: ! 

Thanks!


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

I tested this morning and got a BFN:growlmad: I expect the witch on the 6th it was a dollar store test... What do you all think? :nope: Good luck to all TTC....


----------



## Melissa_M

MS.ANGELIAH said:


> I tested this morning and got a BFN:growlmad: I expect the witch on the 6th it was a dollar store test... What do you all think? :nope: Good luck to all TTC....

I think it's definitely too early for a cheap test :)
Still hope!!!! Good luck!


----------



## dippyns

I was to test on the 7th...but witch caught me ..dot on time :cry::cry:


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies im just popping in to give you all some extra :dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi I got my :bfp: confirmed today, after having two negatives (1 today). PMA to everyone, good luck and hope your all joining really soon.
x x


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats KittyKatBabe xx


----------



## wifenmom

congrats to the BFPs!!!! I'm hanging in there... We'll see what happens when AF is due :)


----------



## nb1984

Well I still can't actually believe it but if you could put me down for a :BFP:

Thank you and :dust: to everyone!! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey put me up for the 9th please?


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I have updated the thread. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Congrats nb1984, KittyKatBabe, MummyMagic on your :bfp:.

Everyone keep us updated. I know that we are going to set the record.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Can you put me down for the 14th please :dust: to you all


----------



## DeDe80

Updated and welcome Tudor Rose.


----------



## Tudor Rose

thank you :)


----------



## penguin77

Congrats on all the BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance:

Seems this is quite a lucky thread so far. Ive only just come off BCP so i hope i have a fairly normal cycle but (i did last time) but who knows. I have my CBEFM at hand so hopefuly that can guide me :thumbup:

I think i was a bit keen for testing on the 21st but ill see how it goes and will change it as soon as i know ive O'd.

OH has his BDday in Nov .... we get married on Friday...so i really do hope we're triple lucky this month...

Good luck ladies :flower:
xxx


----------



## xxBubsxx

penguin77 said:


> OH has his BDday in Nov .... we get married on Friday...so i really do hope we're triple lucky this month...
> 
> Good luck ladies :flower:
> xxx

Wow congratulations!! Hope you have a fab time and a very lucky November!! :happydance:


----------



## jersdoll

Wow, look at those BFPs!!! Soo exciting :)


----------



## twinklestar10

OMG I couldn't get on over the weekend and I come back to all those BFPs that's amazing! Congrats to all of you! :happydance: I hope this month will continue to be lucky!! I hope the BFNs will be BFPs next month!:flower:


----------



## MummyMagic

penguin77 said:


> OH has his BDday in Nov .... we get married on Friday...so i really do hope we're triple lucky this month...
> 
> Good luck ladies :flower:
> xxx

Aww good luck for your wedding on Friday, I hope you have a fantastic day and you get your BFP too :dust: xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats to all the :bfp:s !!!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Well done for doing this de de this is great - can you put me down for the 6th please (due between 6-9) - need some good luck 

GOOD LUCK ALL x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Well done for doing this de de this is great - can you put me down for the 6th please (due between 6-9) - need some good luck 

GOOD LUCK ALL x


----------



## Lisa1

Hi ded80 I had originally said put me down for the third as :witch: is due on the 1st but am too chicken to test lol So had said I would wait till the 12th before testing but sorry to be a pain can you put me down for the 7th instead please xxx and take me off the 3rd and 12th.

I am 15dpo today and no still of the evil :witch: so fx this month! babydust to everyone


----------



## Delamere19

Hi,

this is my 1st month TTC so can you put me down as testing 23rd Nov.

Well excited and scared all at the same time. xx

Cath xx


----------



## enicole

Wow! Congrats to our 5 :bfp: !!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kirstylm

Please can I join, will be testing on Nov 13th (FRI 13TH ARGH) if AF does'nt show!! FX!!! 

Thanks


----------



## KnitWit

Hello! Could you please stick me down for testing on Nov 21st! Thanks!


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck for your wedding on Friday penguin77! Enjoy it! Congrats to the 5 lucky girls who have BFPs already! Sending sticky dust to you all. :) I want the 12th to hurry up!!!! x


----------



## penguin77

Thank you Missmaternal, Mummymagic and xxBubsxx for the wedding well wishes......im so excited i cant wait for it to be here.

:wedding:

Hoping i will ovulate next week as i would have pre BCP as i'll be well up for Mr&Mrs lurve action :haha:

xxx


----------



## roc

.


----------



## roc

Hi ladies, i was gonna try and think of something witty but i'm too excited.. so.. i got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
i think that makes me number 6?
This thread is doing great, and it's only the 2nd Nov?
Anyway congrats to all the other bfp'ers and LOADS and LOADS of this for the rest of you lovely ladies!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jenwigan

yey another bfp... congratulations.... i ope i can join u all :) xx


----------



## DeDe80

jenwigan said:


> yey another bfp... congratulations.... i ope i can join u all :) xx

Sure you can join. Welcome


----------



## samola84

Can you add me for the 25th??? Thats my husband's B-day as well... It would be amaaaaaaaaazing if I can give the news for his Birthday :D

Im praying for everyone..

:dust:


----------



## penguin77

roc said:


> Hi ladies, i was gonna try and think of something witty but i'm too excited.. so.. i got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> i think that makes me number 6?
> This thread is doing great, and it's only the 2nd Nov?
> Anyway congrats to all the other bfp'ers and LOADS and LOADS of this for the rest of you lovely ladies!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## DeDe80

penguin77 said:


> I think i was a bit keen for testing on the 21st but ill see how it goes and will change it as soon as i know ive O'd.
> 
> OH has his BDday in Nov .... we get married on Friday...so i really do hope we're triple lucky this month...

Congratulation on getting married. I suppose to test on the 21st to if I don't ovulate earlier. Last month, I ovulated early so I'll see.

Here is some baby dust so you can have that triple luck. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated.

Congratulations Roc!!!!!


----------



## enicole

roc said:


> Hi ladies, i was gonna try and think of something witty but i'm too excited.. so.. i got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> i think that makes me number 6?
> This thread is doing great, and it's only the 2nd Nov?
> Anyway congrats to all the other bfp'ers and LOADS and LOADS of this for the rest of you lovely ladies!
> :dust::dust::dust:


Congrats!!! This thread is doing great. keep on :sex: and keep :bfp:'s coming!


----------



## FizzleBob

Im on CD30 today, nearly CD31 of a usual 27-30 day cycle! So fingers crossed for me, will update you as soon as I know :D 

Congrats to all the BFP'ers :)


----------



## X.K.X Babey

Oh wow ladies. Well done with the :bfp: collection hope everybody waiting to test gets them too! Looks like novembers the lucky month.


----------



## MommaWannabe

Wow, look at all those BFPs!! And it's only November 2nd! Here's to hoping this trend continues...

:dust: to all!!


----------



## roc

FizzleBob said:


> Im on CD30 today, nearly CD31 of a usual 27-30 day cycle! So fingers crossed for me, will update you as soon as I know :D
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP'ers :)

oooh! good luck and fx'd FizzleBob!!:flower:


----------



## FizzleBob

roc said:


> FizzleBob said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD30 today, nearly CD31 of a usual 27-30 day cycle! So fingers crossed for me, will update you as soon as I know :D
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP'ers :)
> 
> oooh! good luck and fx'd FizzleBob!!:flower:Click to expand...

Thankyou! I'll hopefully find out tomorrow (Got doctors for bcp!) hoping they test me! :D x


----------



## im_mi

yay for 6 bfp's this is awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs LP

Can I join too... Testing 13th x


----------



## acbieri91904

Add me to the 8th please!!!

:dust::dust:

To all of us!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats to all the :bfp: 's!! Very exciting!!!


----------



## Starflower

Hiya I know I'm a little late but ment to asked to be put down for testing on the 2nd.
Well I tested last night with a clear blue and got my BFP!!! :) 

Good luck to evenyone waiting for their BFP
sending loads of babydust
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pandv

Congrats on all of the BFPs so far. 

I'm not charting but since my MC in Aug I've had what I'm assuming to be Ov pains at CD16 (which was yesterday). It was in a lot of pain yesterday. For a 27 day cycle I seem to be Oving late though. At least this should help me to not test before my AF is due as that would still be early for testing. 

FX for everyone this month. I got my BFP with DS 6 in November so I'm full of PMA this month.


----------



## Crypto1976

I got my BFP today!
:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Crypto1976 said:


> I got my BFP today!
> :baby::baby::baby:


yay congrats hun!!!


----------



## FizzleBob

WOW. More and more BFPs coming in :D


----------



## Sooz

Crypto1976 said:


> I got my BFP today!
> :baby::baby::baby:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## donna82

Hey I was down for the 5th - I am out good luck to everyone else and well done those with a :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

Please can I join? Would you put me down for the 23rd?

Thanks, 

- Baby dust to everyone


----------



## littlebabyboy

Hi can i join please? WOn't be due to test until 20th Nov as not ovulating till fri ut im sure i will be testing sooner!! have already ordered my internet cheapies and i haven't even ovulated yet!!! lol. congrats to all the bfp's!!


----------



## JLove84

Just wanted to let you know :witch: got me early....... so I'm on CD 5 now! Can you put me down for the 27th?


----------



## lil_angel

Hey...

Can you put me down for the 20th please!

x


----------



## MommaWannabe

I'm now officially 3dpo, so I think I calculated my testing date wrong. Not quite sure, as FF seems to have things a little messed up. Would you mind changing my test date to Nov 15th? I'm going to do my best to hold out until then. Hopefully the :witch: won't get me by then!

And a big fat congratulations to the newest :bfp:s!

:thumbup::happydance::dance::wohoo::wave:\\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## wifenmom

yay more BFPs!!!! I hate this 2ww!! it's driving me batty


----------



## puppymom32

Crypto1976 said:


> I got my BFP today!
> :baby::baby::baby:

YAY for a fellow one tuber!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## DeDe80

Updated

Congratulations Starflower and Crypto1976 on your :bfp:.


----------



## EllaMom2B

29th for me (okay, probably the 27th or 28th, but let's say the 29th!)


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay!!! 8 BFP 's already and it's only the 3rd Nov

C'mon those BFP's !!!!

PMA PMA PMA 

xx


----------



## Kiwichick17

I'm definitely out now.

Congratulations to everyone so far and I hope you get a load more BFP's for November!


----------



## roc

Congrats to the new bfp'ers!!
:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
here's to more where they came from!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Piperette

Congrats to MommyMichele, MRSTJ, Starflower, nb1984, Crypto1976, roc, KittyKatBabe and MummyMagic on your BFP's. :)


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure if af has fully shown yet or not but just incase she shows anymin can u put me down for next cycle....put me down for the 28th please :D i hope i wont have to be onto the next cycle.. ugh hate this waiting..

congrats ladies :dust: for everyone waiting to test x x


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hello Ladies!!! So I test tomorrow and I pray this is my month, I already got a BFN when I tested on the 31st with a dollar store test... Yes it was to early but I broke the tww was killing me... Wish me luck and the same for you all :dust: Congrats to everyone with :bfp:


----------



## Klandagi

put my down. I'm testing on the 5th :)


----------



## GossipGirly

witch got me im out x


----------



## sar35

hi, id like to join please but dont have a clue when af is due... could be Jan for all i know!! anyway please put me down for 27th Nov (my birthday) thanks x


----------



## 1morethatsit

i'm really please for all your bfp's!!!! 

fingers crossed i get mine too. boobies are so sore that i'm kind of hopeful that i'll get a bfp this week... not testing till the morning.... if i can wait that long.


----------



## clairibell88

im testing i think on the 20th?

i have 38 day cycle , last af started on 12th october?

can anyone cofirm if this would be correct and when i ovulated


----------



## FizzleBob

Claribell, 20th would be CD39 for you. 19th CD38. And, if you ovulate right in the middle of your cycle you'll have ovulated around 1st-3rd November.


----------



## FizzleBob

And just to let you all know, BFN today for me. CD32 today, and BFN. :cry: 

But, witch isnt here.. 

God, I really thought we'd hit it this month aswell. Oh well, BCP it is for me :)


----------



## jenwigan

eloo girls i teted this morning 2 days before i should of... i think i can see a BFP not sure though... my pics up in the gallery aswell :) xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/216260-think-see-line.html


----------



## Sooz

I tested this morning and got a :bfn:, I'm actually really gutted.
Sooo I will be toodling on back to WTT and assume that AF will arrive at the end of this pill pack.

Hopefully by the time I make it back to TTC most of you ladies will already be in 1st or 2nd tri....Good Luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## clairibell88

ok so what day do i test?x


----------



## littlebabyboy

Sooz said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfn:, I'm actually really gutted.
> Sooo I will be toodling on back to WTT and assume that AF will arrive at the end of this pill pack.
> 
> Hopefully by the time I make it back to TTC most of you ladies will already be in 1st or 2nd tri....Good Luck! :dust: :dust:

don't get too disheartend. i had so many hiccups with the pill and never got pregnant then, i mean sometimes i took 3 or 4 tablets at a time as i had forgotten them! only time i got pregnant is when i stopped the pill mid cycle and just didnt take it i ovulated 14 days after i got my bleeding form stoppping pill.

good luck!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

clairibell88 said:


> im testing i think on the 20th?
> 
> i have 38 day cycle , last af started on 12th october?
> 
> can anyone cofirm if this would be correct and when i ovulated


ok so you would ovulate on day 24 if your cycle is 38 days so that would mean you ovulate on the 4th of novemeber as its normally 14 days before your next period is due. so u ovulate today!!! Get at it!!! lol so u ur next period is due on the 18th November!!! so earliest u cud test would be around the 13th so 5 days beforehand. 

today would be ur last day to conceive as they say ur less fertile the day after u ovulation so go do it now!!!!

good luck!


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## TrishyC

Yay!!!!!! Put me down for a BFP!!!!!!!!! tested this morning on DH's birthday!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nini868

Hi ladies,

I am currently 11dpo and I need some advice;

These are my temps from the last few days

7dpo 36.3
8dpo 36.6
9dpo 36.2 major cramping
10dpo 35.5
11dpo 36.0 

I took a early test today and BFN. Just wondered if anyone had any ideas or whether I have tested to early... I've not had anymore cramping but have had a few dizzy spells over last couple of days..

I would be really grateful for feedback..

Janine


----------



## iwanta8a8y

WOW, look at all those BFP's - congrats to you all - fingers crossed for the rest of us...
:dust::dust:


----------



## clairibell88

littlebabyboy said:


> clairibell88 said:
> 
> 
> im testing i think on the 20th?
> 
> i have 38 day cycle , last af started on 12th october?
> 
> can anyone cofirm if this would be correct and when i ovulated
> 
> 
> ok so you would ovulate on day 24 if your cycle is 38 days so that would mean you ovulate on the 4th of novemeber as its normally 14 days before your next period is due. so u ovulate today!!! Get at it!!! lol so u ur next period is due on the 18th November!!! so earliest u cud test would be around the 13th so 5 days beforehand.
> 
> today would be ur last day to conceive as they say ur less fertile the day after u ovulation so go do it now!!!!
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...


cant just now as im at work

but making my partners tea tonight , we made love last night if that would help and will again tonight?


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm out ladies. The :witch: got me this morning. Its barely there but enough to say that its going to become full blown in a couple hours. :(
So I'm moving to the December testing thread....good luck to all you ladies that are still waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats TrishyC!!!!


----------



## Vilranda

The wicked :witch: went away over the weekend, time to :sex: :thumbup: 

FX'd

Congrats to the BFPs!

:dust:


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies, I got a faint line on a FRER and internet cheapie when I tested at 11 or 12 DPO, but am not sure yet whether it'll be a proper BFP or a chemical. Is coming after three early miscarriages and a chemical, so am kind of used to this whole low-hormone, am-I-or-am-I-not thing, but it's hard. Going to test again tomorrow morning. Hope I can join those of you with BFPs...


----------



## Lisa1

Well I started spotting today:( think thats me out:( 17dpo thought this was my month but maybe next time.


----------



## smurfybaby

Hi Please can you put me down for the 26th.


----------



## bfphopeful

TrishyC Congratulations and to all other BFPs I've missed! All those still waiting...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## Piperette

Congrats on your BFP, TrishyC.


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hi, just wanted to say I'm down for the 3rd but so far haven't got AF or a BFP, not even a hint of a line... I'll let you know as soon as I know. :S
Congrats everybody with the BFP's. :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Lisa1 said:


> Well I started spotting today:( think thats me out:( 17dpo thought this was my month but maybe next time.

hey hun I hope it's just implantation bleeding!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well the evil :witch: got me! :growlmad:

Congrats to all the :bfp: 's and good luck to all those still waiting to test!


----------



## camocutie2006

Yay to all the :bfp:s woo hoo :dust: to the rest of us!


----------



## bbhopes

you have me for the 14th and 17th I will be testing on the 14th.


----------



## Swanny

Wow lots of BFP's already, just wanna say congrats to everyone who has BFP and wish the rest of us lots of baby dust.

x


----------



## Newly_Wed

Newly_Wed said:


> Hi, just wanted to say I'm down for the 3rd but so far haven't got AF or a BFP, not even a hint of a line... I'll let you know as soon as I know. :S
> Congrats everybody with the BFP's. :)

Looks like I spoke too soon, witch got me today & now I'm doubled over in agony! :cry:


----------



## mumanddad

can i join i am due on the 15th so ill test about the 18th please xxx


----------



## lil_angel

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!! wooo!!

x


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Hiya, can you put me down im due to test on 18th November... 

congrats to all the :bfp:

thanks
sarah


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## BabyPatel

Hi, can you please put me down for November 11, the af was due yesterday but I think it's just too early, so giving myself a week after af is due:)

thanks!


----------



## _Hope_

Sorry to all the ladies who got the :witch: Good luck and :dust: for next month :hugs:

Congratulations to all the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## muncho

AF got me today xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello just wanted to update that I got my :bfp: two days ago but didn't beleive it so I waited until today and tested again and that ones positive as well. 

:happydance::happydance:

So sorry to all the ladies that nasty :witch: caught

Very happy to all the ladies who got their :bfp::thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry but can u change my date plz.. im going in for bloods 2mor.. so ill know by 2mor if its bfp or not :D thanks


----------



## wifenmom

how's everyone feeling??? I can't wait to start testing :)


----------



## 1morethatsit

congratulations bfp!!!!!!!!!!!! yey!!!!!!


good luck everyone ttc hope we all get our bfp's soon *********************************** Babydust*****************


----------



## DeDe80

Updated

Congratulations Csunshine013 on your :bfp:.


----------



## workaholic

Please put me down for a :bfp: (tested about 15 mins ago on a whim!) Can't stop smiling :happydance:

Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## DeDe80

Congratulations workaholic!!!!!


----------



## jenwigan

my turn to test in the mornign so fx :) big congratlations to girls with them BFP'S and big hugs to all the girls who's had the witch visit them xx


----------



## FizzleBob

Well CD33 and no AF, but BFN yesterday. :cry: Im testing Saturday, unless AF gets me tomorrow. Im gutted. Had some cramping pains but nothing too worry about, got a feeling shes on her way though! Congrats to all BFPS!


----------



## AislingMcM

*Can i be put down for testing on the 28th please !! thanks   *


----------



## eclipse

put me down for the 21st, here goes nothing...again! LOL Good luck to all of us! :D :D :hug:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello!!! Please put me down for the 18th, I will be 3 days late by then if AF doesn't show up first. :) Thanks!


----------



## im_mi

eee im so excited for everyone! congrats to all who have got their bfps, and commiserations to those who got a visit from the witch :hugs:


----------



## Mrs LP

Guess I'm joining the december thread girls... The witch has just got me :( good luck to everyone else testing this month x


----------



## 1morethatsit

i tested today and got BFN :( still no AF either, boobies still sore/sensitive which i don't normally get with AF. 

i'm going to try and wait till wednesday or thursday next week if still no AF then test again


----------



## Nibbler

The :witch: got me, 5days early :cry:


----------



## im_mi

sorry guys :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

Mrs LP said:


> Guess I'm joining the december thread girls... The witch has just got me :( good luck to everyone else testing this month x

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

1morethatsit said:


> i tested today and got BFN :( still no AF either, boobies still sore/sensitive which i don't normally get with AF.
> 
> i'm going to try and wait till wednesday or thursday next week if still no AF then test again

Aw hun sorry you got :bfn: but you're not out yet. Fx for ya xx


----------



## _Hope_

Nibbler said:


> The :witch: got me, 5days early :cry:

:hugs: Sorry xx


----------



## Pixie19

Im 3 days late today and I cant afford to test until next Friday!!! 
Omg and it'll be Friday 13th!! 
Can you put me in please :) :dust: xx


----------



## DeDe80

Updated.

For the ladies that got the :witch:, sorry. Here's some more baby dust for the remaining ladies waiting to test. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## leadja

Congratulations to everyone with a :bfp: and good luck to everyone else that is waiting for :bfp:

I'm out this month :witch: got me.


----------



## DeDe80

Updated

Sorry leadja.


----------



## _Hope_

leadja said:


> Congratulations to everyone with a :bfp: and good luck to everyone else that is waiting for :bfp:
> 
> I'm out this month :witch: got me.

:hugs: Sorry hun x


----------



## Delamere19

Good luck to anyone testing!!!! Lot's of baby dust to you all x x x


----------



## Titi

Suz said:


> Good Luck everyone!!!

Hi Suz-My first "baby" is a boxer like Storm! 

Can I join? AF due on 11/26, 11th month ttc#1


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies fxd that we have a bumper crop of BFP!!!!!

So sorry to the ladies that had the nasty BAG visit she really needs to learn her place and that's far far away!


----------



## 1morethatsit

good luck to everyone still waiting to test for a bfp!!!!!!!!1

i went shopping today and just couldn't resist buying more hpt tests..... only cheap ones........... got to be strong and wait a few more days


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi all. im a bit confused today. Im 8dpo/10DPO, as far as i know im on a 28 day cycle this month and ovulated between CD14 and CD16. Its now CD24 and i thought i would just do an OPK cos i didnt have a HPT. It has shown up with two lines, control line dark and the other line is very visible but not quite as dark. I have been charting my temps and my temp climb and CM indicate that I ovulated between these dates, so this is surely too late to be ovulation? i know that they say you shouldnt really use an OPK as a HPT but i didnt see any harm since it was sitting there. I have asked DH to get a test on the way home from work for me, but think i will wait a few days more...Is this likely to be a +HPT or just an annoying OPK? GRR i really hope that this isfinally my month


----------



## stargirl69

:witch: got me this morning. It's what I expected - first month trying. Had to wait a month to ovulate then 10 day luteal phase... oh well - I can try again in a month's time!

Good luck everyone still waiting!

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Dede

Please mark me down 'cautiously' for BFP -YEAH -I didn't plan on testing until much later on -wanted to wait until AF was officially late but I was weak and tested earlier on 5th Nov, and there were to my amazement and delight two lines .

So tentatively BFP Yay!!


----------



## AliBoo

Hi, Im hoping so can you add me in for the 12th!!!


----------



## babymom3

Hey can you switch mine from the 12th to the 10th... I ovulated early so FF changed my dates... Thank you and :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## DeDe80

All updated.

Wannabubba, I'm so happy for you. Congrats.

Stargirl, your time will come soon.

Baby dust to everyone that is still waiting to test. 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs LP

Nibbler said:


> The :witch: got me, 5days early :cry:

She got me too! Sorry to hear... December's gonna be our month, Hun! Nice christmas gift! :happydance: x

Big :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Got a BFN on blood test today and then, to add insult to injury, AF started today 5 days early!


----------



## FizzleBob

Im 7 days late tomorrow. Still no AF. Testing again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls. I was Jake+1 but had to change to Jake_1 for chatroom purposes. I was down for testing on the 8th, thought I was out cause had some bleeding today and yesterday but tested today and got my :bfp:. Thanks for your support. Hoping the bleeding stops and all is well. 

Good luck to you all - I hope this is a really lucky month


----------



## jenwigan

well 2 days late now and still no AF... and still BFN :( going to test again in the morning congrats to every1 with them BFP's :D xx


----------



## kmac625

Hi, can you move me from the 23rd to the 20th please. I managed to ov a little earlier this month. Yay for not having another 36 day cycle.


----------



## carrieanne

i got my bfp a couple of days ago but got a really good one tday so yay!!!! and congrats to all and fx for everyone thats waiting hopefully this one should stick around lost 3 in 11 months so very nervous and not getting excited yet xxx


----------



## wifenmom

cautiously posting BFP (see test picture section to judge)... I'll know more in a few days when i test again.


----------



## summersky09

hi can i join will be testing 30th im pretty new 2 this so if its ok bare with me lol ;)


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations to the ladies who got BFP!! It's fab news xx

Happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i got my :bfp: today confirmed :D


----------



## Delamere19

Aw Congratulations, you must be so pleased xxx


----------



## RedRose19

yep cuz i was scared i had m/c again cuz i was spotting from sunday till thursday
so glad everything is ok


----------



## Annabel

Hello! ill be testing on the 18th! ;)x


----------



## Delamere19

I'm so happy for the BFPs!!! :happydance:

Hope to be one of you soon!


----------



## Shells

AF got me full force yesterday! Im out :(


----------



## acbieri91904

I'm testing again tomorrow i've tested past 2 days but seeing shadows of thick lines looks like a lil color but im not certain i'm 8dpo today going to be 9 tomorrow 

Hope this is it!


----------



## wifenmom

JUST GOT A POSITIVE DIGITAL TEST!!!!!!!!!!! Now i just hope it sticks


----------



## mrsbling

Hi,

Please can you put me down for testing on 19th 

Congratulations to all who got their :bfp: already.

Baby dust to all still waiting to test 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pixie19

I'm testing today! My sister is guna buy me a test :happydance: I so dont want a :bfn: I'm 5 days late, never been this late before, do you think i should wait unitl tomorrow and test with FMU? Ahhhh exciting stuff!!! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi :hi:

I'm new to this, so please bear with me!!

Can you put me down for testing on 21st please.

:dust:


----------



## _Hope_

Pixie19 said:


> I'm testing today! My sister is guna buy me a test :happydance: I so dont want a :bfn: I'm 5 days late, never been this late before, do you think i should wait unitl tomorrow and test with FMU? Ahhhh exciting stuff!!! x

TEST TEST TEST......... good luck xx


----------



## _Hope_

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I'm new to this, so please bear with me!!
> 
> Can you put me down for testing on 21st please.
> 
> :dust:

Hiya hun & welcome :wave:

How ya doin, you feeling positive?

How long have you been ttc?

xx


----------



## _Hope_

acbieri91904 said:


> I'm testing again tomorrow i've tested past 2 days but seeing shadows of thick lines looks like a lil color but im not certain i'm 8dpo today going to be 9 tomorrow
> 
> Hope this is it!

Aw me too hun, fx for ya xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Hope

I guess I'm optimistic! This is cycle #4 of properly TTC. This is the first cycle where I have attempted charting..... temperatures aren't making a huge amount of sense at the moment! 

Learning loads from reading posts on here.

Been with OH for 2.5 years - not actively trying until July this year, but no BC for about 18 months. 

Had a CD21 blood test last month and all ok apparently..... so fingers crossed something happens soon!!

Will be great to go through this with others rather than being miserable on my own at the end of each cycle!

What about you?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Think i might give myself a break fom all this TTC malarky. Its just making me miserable now. TTC since FEB and Miscarraige in april at 6 weeks, have been TTC since and every month i see people 'graduating' from the TTC blogs over into the Pregnancy foums and every month im still stuck here. Any body hee in the same situation TTC 9+ months?
Did a clearblue test today 12DPO but negative, so i have already resigned myself to the fact that it aint gonna happen this month. Really want to have a break but i just feel that a December BFP would be great, but then i think...who am i kiddin. Have decided that if no BFP by my birthday in January (11 months TTC) im going to the docs to get some help.


:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
](*,)](*,):(:(:confused::confused:

anybody here in similar situation...really could do with a TTC buddy or someone to chat to


----------



## elfie

Can I join you all? put me down for the 16th.:winkwink:


----------



## -Hug-

I'll be testing on the 14th!!! Baby dust for all!


----------



## Designergrl

Anyone else starting their 2ww? I'll be testing around the 21st.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I am in my TWW - due to test 21st!


----------



## jersdoll

emzdreamgirl said:


> Think i might give myself a break fom all this TTC malarky. Its just making me miserable now. TTC since FEB and Miscarraige in april at 6 weeks, have been TTC since and every month i see people 'graduating' from the TTC blogs over into the Pregnancy foums and every month im still stuck here. Any body hee in the same situation TTC 9+ months?
> Did a clearblue test today 12DPO but negative, so i have already resigned myself to the fact that it aint gonna happen this month. Really want to have a break but i just feel that a December BFP would be great, but then i think...who am i kiddin. Have decided that if no BFP by my birthday in January (11 months TTC) im going to the docs to get some help.
> 
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> ](*,)](*,):(:(:confused::confused:
> 
> anybody here in similar situation...really could do with a TTC buddy or someone to chat to



Hi hun,
I can relate! This is my 8th cycle trying. I disappeared from b+b during september and october and now that I am back, it seems like there are no familiar faces around. I want MY :bfp: so I can graduate to first tri.

Sometimes it feels like there must be something wrong with my body, but I try to remember the stats! Stay positive and don't stress cause that will not help your body to do what it was made to.

I would very much love to be buddies with you.
:hugs::hugs:
and hang in there!!

Lots of :dust:


----------



## jersdoll

oh, and it's not over till the witch shows her face, so it could still be your month.

Try to relax and keep your mind off it for another couple days, then test again.
Do something fun for yourself.......retail therapy?? Always makes me feel better :)


----------



## NG09

Designergrl said:


> Anyone else starting their 2ww? I'll be testing around the 21st.


ME!!!!!! I'm testing on the 20th!!!! 

How are you feeling? Imaptients allready? I'm not so bad this time, no point getting in a state, just seems to make the time drag!!!!!


----------



## Designergrl

Hi NG09, can't figure out the quoting thing here (sorry). I'm gonna make a real effort this time NOT to symptom-spot... I thought for sure that Oct was my month. I have to find ways to keep my mind busy, someone on BnB suggested to get into a good novel. Just might give that a try. Keep us posted if you have signs!! :)


----------



## Nel.B

I got my :bfp: this morning!!


----------



## cdj1

Please put my name down for 24 November!! Thanks!! x


----------



## 2016

Please put me down as BFN/AF :cry:


----------



## acbieri91904

I tested today at 9dpo may still be early see an extremely faint shadow of a line so not for sure yet may be just the line eye, although i do know its not over til the witch flies in! LOL


----------



## FizzleBob

9 days late and the witch got me this morning. :cry: Thats me out, im now an official WTTer. Bye girlies :)


----------



## babydreams09

was 10 days late but AF got me yesterday...on to the next month!


----------



## jenwigan

16DPO and still BFN really think this is me out of this month! xx


----------



## 1morethatsit

i'm now 4 days late for AF...............still no sign of her or BFP...:wacko:


been feeling exhausted, sore boobs, constipation, moody.....

still so unsure if this is my month or not.............. going to wait another few days if i can. if still no AF then i'll test!!!

(ticker is 1 day out)


----------



## missp

9dpo now and so tempted to test - did a test 2 days ago just to see but would have only been 6dpo and of course it was BFN - im so impatient :wacko:

Really going to try and wait until Saturday to test - but dont think ill last. Reading into every symptom - as usual :):)

If anyone could take a look at my chart and see what they think - im only charting since just before start of this cycle and its a bit confusing.
Thanks



Congrats to all the BFP so far.

FX crossed for the rest of us - hopefully November will be our month.

:dust::dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Babyhopes 10 got her bfp but it is not updated yet! Ta! xxx


----------



## DeDe80

Ladies, 

So sorry about updating the thread late. I was away on a little weekend getaway with DH. 

Congratulations to all the BFP!!!


----------



## Daddysgirl

Hello :flower:

could i join please am new on here!! xx

:witch: due sat so will test then!!!(if i cant wait that long hehe ) xx


:dust::dust: good luck every one xxx


----------



## im_mi

good luck girls! and congrats to all the BFPs :)


----------



## Klandagi

tested the 7th! got a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Babyhopes 10 got her bfp but it is not updated yet! Ta! xxx

lol thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Wow so good to see so many more BFP's hope to be joining you soon. Still no AF but also still no BFP keep getting BFN's!!


----------



## bfphopeful

Ladies, got my BFP this morning. Well tentatively as it was lighter than the test line. Excited all the same but will test again on Wed! :dust:to all those still waiting and a big congrats to all the other BFPs.


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello everyone!!
I wanted to say Congrats to all the lucky ladies who have got a :bfp:!!
And the best of luck :happydance:
Would you put me down for the 28th?? Please?
Heres hoping for a lot more :bfp: before the end of the month!!
Thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## josey123

Im out this month sniff sniff x good luck to those all waiting x


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Please add me for the 22nd. Thanks!


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations to all who got your :bfp: :happydance:

Sorry to those who are out this month :cry: Hope next month is your month :hugs:

Good luck to those of us still waiting to test xx


----------



## beth134

pls can I be added for the 9th - still no af for me - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## im_mi

youre doing a great job dede80 :hugs:


----------



## X.K.X Babey

Hi to all update witch has caught me today so can she appear next to my name. Along with baby hopes leaving my fiance has decided he doesnt want our relationship anymore so has left me! Good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to all our bfps. Looks like im out for a long time.


----------



## ducky1502

put me down for 24th for now. If ovulation is late I will let you know!

Thanks and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## im_mi

so sorry x.k.x babey. sounds like youve had a rough time of it :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

X.K.X Babey said:


> Hi to all update witch has caught me today so can she appear next to my name. Along with baby hopes leaving my fiance has decided he doesnt want our relationship anymore so has left me! Good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to all our bfps. Looks like im out for a long time.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

im_mi said:


> youre doing a great job dede80 :hugs:

Sure is :thumbup:


----------



## X.K.X Babey

Thanks girls. TTFN Good luck.


----------



## JennsPhoto

Hi! Can you move me from the 23rd to the 25th, please? I'm having my first round of insemination done Wednesday morning and will have a blood test 2 weeks later, yay!!!!!


----------



## Piperette

Nel.B, Babyhopes 10 and Klandagi, congrats on your BFP's. :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

Piperette said:


> Nel.B, Babyhopes 10 and Klandagi, congrats on your BFP's. :thumbup:

thanks :hugs:


----------



## jiboo44

I'd like to be added for the 15th!! :)


----------



## majm1241

OK, dumb ?, are the dates for AF due dates or testing days? I'm just wondering when I should ask to be put on the list. TIA


----------



## Melissa_M

majm1241 said:


> OK, dumb ?, are the dates for AF due dates or testing days? I'm just wondering when I should ask to be put on the list. TIA

To each her own :) 
I think it's whichever you want, they would probably be close anyway! I usually put the date I'm testing


----------



## Vegas Mama

Melissa_M said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> OK, dumb ?, are the dates for AF due dates or testing days? I'm just wondering when I should ask to be put on the list. TIA
> 
> To each her own :)
> I think it's whichever you want, they would probably be close anyway! I usually put the date I'm testingClick to expand...

Same. I'm due around the 13th, so I put my test date for the 15th, if AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## Just1Please

November 28th for me!


----------



## Zoe_puppy

can you put me down for November 12th? thanks!


----------



## lil_angel

Congrats to everyone that got their :bfp:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi - the witch got me on the 3rd - oh well another month of trying...


----------



## Willynilly

AF got me today. cry.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

good luck to everyone - hope you all get your bfp's


----------



## vaniilla

:) hey can you put me down for 21 please :)

congrats too all those with a :bfp: to all those still waiting :D good luck!!!!!
xxxxx :dust:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies


----------



## mrsbling

Wow its amazing to see all of the BFP's so far......fingers crossed for everyone due to test :flower:

Baby dust to all 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bbhopes

I'm already out. Af got me EARLY.


----------



## charmed

hi im charmed tested early n yest i got my positve !!!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Can you put me down for the 21st please?

Congratulations to the BFPs!! Here's to more!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i am down for the 14th and ive just got my :bfp: 11dpo


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies

Congrats charmed and Tudor Rose on your :bfp:!!!

Baby Dust to everyone left to test. :dust: :dust:

For all the ladies that are out this month. Get Ready for December. 

Baby Dust to All. :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

AF got me again. Mrskcbrown November 11 testing.


----------



## DeDe80

Updated.


----------



## majm1241

Tudor Rose said:


> i am down for the 14th and ive just got my :bfp: 11dpo

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What symptoms were you having might I ask?


----------



## majm1241

OK! AF is "Suppose" to be here on 15th. So I will test between then and 20th. Can you put me down?


----------



## im_mi

to those of you who got AF, come on over to sign up for the december thread! https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/210076-official-december-testing-thread.html


----------



## DeDe80

Updated.

majm1241, I put you down for the 15th let me know if you would like for me to change this date?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My Cycle Ends On The 26th But I'm Going To Try And Wait Till The 28th To Test If You Could Put Me Down Please =)


----------



## majm1241

Thanks DeDe80! :) I"ll let you know!


----------



## mumanddad

af got me today :( good luck tho ladies xxx


----------



## My bo bo

My af is due on the 17th so will test the 15th or 19th :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Can you update me please - AF finally got me so its a BFN for me this month, thanks so much for doing this dede its been fun and HUGE congrats to all who got their BFP's this month and sorry to hear about otherw who didnt - maybe it will be our turn next month - PMA, PMA, PMA

lots of :dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## bumble b

can you add me to the 18th please xxx


----------



## DeDe80

Updated ladies.


----------



## RedRose19

congrats to all the :bfp:s and sorry about the af ladies.. :(


----------



## Designergrl

Wow, I can't believe we have 21 BFP's and it's only Nov 11th!! Congats to all the BFP ladies! :happydance:


----------



## _Hope_

It's fab isn't it :happydance: :happydance:

12 more days until I find out if i'm gonna be joining that list and time is going sooooooooo slow!! 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Melissa_M

_Hope_ said:


> It's fab isn't it :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 12 more days until I find out if i'm gonna be joining that list and time is going sooooooooo slow!!
> 
> Good luck ladies x

I agree!!! time is draaaaaaaaaging this cycle!!!

Good luck ladies!!! :)


----------



## majm1241

Well, I am out. AF came 4 days early and I SWEAR I had no idea. :( Guess all of those symptoms were for that but I NEVER have symptoms of AF coming. I just know when it comes. I JUST got off BC and I guess that is why. I assumed I was pg and got pg fast JUST like I did with Jace. December here I come!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Im out as well...af came yesterday.


----------



## Annabel

Annabel said:


> Hello! ill be testing on the 18th! ;)x

Hi just looking at the first page and its got me (I assume its me?!) testing on the 10th, but im not im testing on the 18th...I scared myself then, seeing all those BFP and i thought how do they know already, im probably out this month then! :cry: Phewww

Congratualtions to all the ladies with BFP this month, and sorry for those with the Witch!! :(

Baby dust to all those still waiting!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jenwigan

still no af, was due on the 6th and still getting :bfn: :(:(:( xx


----------



## beenalongtime

The witch got me - one and a half weeks late, but she's here. I'm not too disappointed though, as this month she's convincing and that makes me feel that I'm back to normal after my MMC. Lots of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Welshkiwi

Damn :witch:got me on the tenth- BAH! Will move over to Dec testers now!!!


----------



## 1morethatsit

Af was due 6th.... still no sign. did a test yesterday and got bfn..... 

not sure when to test again or just wait for af to show her face or not...
it's 12th today so maybe i'll test 16th if i still haven't got af.......


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all ladies with there bfps :dust: to everyone still trying and waiting


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies.

:sad1:Sad to see that the :witch: has come for so many. 

Please remember to stay encourage and know that it will happen. 

Here's hoping for a lot more :bfp: in the days to come.

For the ladies that :af: hasn't visited yet, keep the faith.

Baby Dust to ALL: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babymom3

The evil :witch: got me on Sunday. :nope: So we have decided to NT-NP and let it happen when it happens. We are both getting so stressed about it and its causing problems between us and thats not good. I am not going to be charting or using OPKs and just have fun making love!


----------



## DeDe80

Babymom3 it will happen. Always remember to keep the excitment and fun in the baby-making process. I know it can be stressful, but remember the two of you are in it together. 

Keep the Faith. :hugs:


----------



## babymom3

DeDe80 said:


> Babymom3 it will happen. Always remember to keep the excitment and fun in the baby-making process. I know it can be stressful, but remember the two of you are in it together.
> 
> Keep the Faith. :hugs:




Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## Patience

AF got me :witch: :dohh::cry:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## jenwigan

1morethatsit said:


> Af was due 6th.... still no sign. did a test yesterday and got bfn.....
> 
> not sure when to test again or just wait for af to show her face or not...
> it's 12th today so maybe i'll test 16th if i still haven't got af.......

same here af was due on the 6th aswell and still :bfn: took a test this morning think am going to leave it for afull week now untill next thursday and take 1 then xx


----------



## 1morethatsit

i know i said i'd wait till 16th but i having a need to test again.... can't get it out of my head....

my belly feels different to me but that could be my body playing tricks


----------



## hibiscus07

I have no idea when I O'ed but I _guess_ I'll test on Nov 16...


----------



## penguin77

HI...:flower:

Had a peak on the monitor yesterday (real early) :happydance: so i guess i O'd yesterday (even though it could be today but i want to be in the tww LOL) so will count today as 1 DPO.

Can you put my name down to test on the 23rd instead of the 21st as it'll be too early then.....23rd will probably be too early too but dont think i can hold out any longer than that :haha:

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## MissMaternal

:bfn: for me this morning :(


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies

MissMaternal, you're not out until AF show. Don't give up yet.


----------



## crossroads

I got my BFP on the 6th. Can you add me? Thanks <3

x x


----------



## DeDe80

Crossroads congratulations!! I have updated the page. 

Now I'm ready to add some more :bfp:. 

Get busy testing ladies..

XOXO


----------



## jersdoll

Witch for me this morning...and early too!! Guess I'm moving on to december. Good luck to everyone yet to test!!

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry about the witch jersdoll :(

congrats too all the bfps :wohoo:


----------



## tinadecember

Hey!! Although I am not on the list on the first page can you please add me I got a bfp today!!


----------



## vaniilla

tinadecember said:


> Hey!! Although I am not on the list on the first page can you please add me I got a bfp today!!

great news! congratulations :) xxxx


----------



## DeDe80

Updated

Congratulations tinadecember!!


----------



## Lover

Hi DeDe, please could you put me down for testing Friday 20th Nov? AF is due on the 18th....

Thanks :flower:

Good luck to everyone who is testing!!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Please change my bfp to :angel: dr is classifying it as a chemical. Thank you.


----------



## DeDe80

Csunshine013 said:


> Please change my bfp to :angel: dr is classifying it as a chemical.

So sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

Csunshine013 said:


> Please change my bfp to :angel: dr is classifying it as a chemical. Thank you.

Aw hun I am so very sorry xx


----------



## 41zipster

Sunshine.....Sorry for your loss hun.... :hugs:


Tina - congrats on your BFP. :happydance:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

wow. not alot responding back. congrats to all the ladies with bfp's. praying for my birthday bfp


----------



## Vegas Mama

:bfn: for me :(


----------



## merlotgirl

Well I tested earlier than planned ( I was hoping to wait until AF was over a week late- but only managed 2 days ):wacko:

Anyway- to my complete shock it was a :bfp: :cloud9::cloud9: I still keep going back to check it!!

FX'ed for those still left this month- and for those that the :witch: got- hope you get your Xmas :bfp:s!!

Sunshine- sorry for your loss hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations merlotgirl


----------



## _Hope_

merlotgirl said:


> Well I tested earlier than planned ( I was hoping to wait until AF was over a week late- but only managed 2 days ):wacko:
> 
> Anyway- to my complete shock it was a :bfp: :cloud9::cloud9: I still keep going back to check it!!
> 
> FX'ed for those still left this month- and for those that the :witch: got- hope you get your Xmas :bfp:s!!

Congratulations, well done!!!! x


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy congrats hun :D

sunshine im sorry about your loss hun :( :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

merlotgirl said:


> Well I tested earlier than planned ( I was hoping to wait until AF was over a week late- but only managed 2 days ):wacko:
> 
> Anyway- to my complete shock it was a :bfp: :cloud9::cloud9: I still keep going back to check it!!
> 
> FX'ed for those still left this month- and for those that the :witch: got- hope you get your Xmas :bfp:s!!
> 
> Sunshine- sorry for your loss hun:hugs::hugs:

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance:

:hugs: to Sunshine


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I know I said I wouldn't test early 

witch: was due next Wednesday - and I was going to try to wait until the following Sunday to test), 

but I did after having pink CM last night and this morning...and my (o)(o) started really hurting... 

and I got my :bfp:!!!


----------



## Piperette

Congrats merlotgirl and jerseyshoregirl.


----------



## wanting1more

Hi I am new, I will be testing on the 26th :)
congrats to all the people who have gotten BFP's


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:witch: Got me today. :sad2::cry:


----------



## pandv

I've had absolutely no symptoms this month. My BBs feel fuller but not sore which is usual for just before AF for me. I really felt I was out this month. I tested yesterday morning and was surprised but very excited to get a :bfp:

I'm really nervous after my MC in August but trying to relax.

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone who the :witch: got this month that you get your :bfp: next month.


----------



## RachelStar

BFP for me yesterday! 

:dust: for everyone still waiting x


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: congrats too all the bfps!!!! :D


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats ladies!!!!
Thanks for the dust...I'll take some :D


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats to all the :bfp:!

Sorry ladies who got the :witch:. 

For the ladies with :bfn: and no AF, you're not out yet.

Baby Dust to all waiting. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Piperette

pandv and RachelStar, congrats.


----------



## Delamere19

Wow congratulations to the BFPs!! So pleased for you all.

To all the ladies who got AF then lot's of baby dust for you!!!

x x x x x x x


----------



## Delamere19

I'm meant to be testing on the 23rd but I dont know if I can hold off!!! Help!!!


----------



## pandv

Don't test early. I know it's easy for me to say but I tested on weds and got :bfn: tested again sat and it was :bfp:. Those few days make all the difference


----------



## Delamere19

pandv said:


> Don't test early. I know it's easy for me to say but I tested on weds and got :bfn: tested again sat and it was :bfp:. Those few days make all the difference

Thanks hun. I have a busy week this week moving house so at least that will be a distraction!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pandv

Just don't do any heavy lifting just in case! FX for you


----------



## Delamere19

Yeah thats a good point. Thanks hun x x x x:thumbup:

Congrats to you BTW


----------



## MommaWannabe

I got a :bfp: yesterday!
Congrats to all the other :bfp:s and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test!


----------



## Piperette

Congrats MommaWannabe.


----------



## NewMoon

Hi DeDe80, 

Could you please put me down for November 30th? My OH has just got back from a week away so we started getting back :sex: yesterday O:) Hopefully in time! 

Congrats on the BFPs to date and best of luck to everyone waiting... bring on some strong idealistic Leo babies! :dust:


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats Mommawannabe. Fab news x x x


----------



## angel75

25th November for me please xx


----------



## Daddysgirl

:witch: got me 2 day :growlmad:


----------



## cyclura

could you put me down for 30th please :thumbup:


----------



## jenwigan

congrats all you with the :bfp: hugs to all the girls whos af showed up xx


----------



## Vegas Mama

The witch got me, so I'm officially out. Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all waiting on theirs!


----------



## missp

The :witch:got me yesterday so I'm out. :cry: 

Best of luck to everyone and fx for your BFP's this month :dust:

Im taking the next month out - going to see a fertility specialist and get some tests done, so hope to be back here soon with some good news.


----------



## littlebabyboy

been testing and getting bfn's. starting to think theres no baba in there. kinda accepted it. if i am pregnant tho i will die of shock as i have kinda decided that i am not!


----------



## wish2bmama

:witch: got me.. :cry:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies. 

Congrats MommaWannabe!!


----------



## im_mi

well i am officially in the 2ww! congrats to all the preggos and commiserations to the witch victims x


----------



## hibiscus07

Omg omg omg!:bfp: at 10 DPO!!
I thought I was out for sure because I had AF pressure and cramping last night and a spot of brown.

Yayayayay!


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats Hibiscus07!

Updated.


----------



## vaniilla

hibiscus07 said:


> Omg omg omg!:bfp: at 10 DPO!!
> I thought I was out for sure because I had AF pressure and cramping last night and a spot of brown.
> 
> Yayayayay!

:happydance::happydance: congrats :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I was wondering if anyone could help!

What day did I ov?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2af4d4

Not totally sure. I know the chart will tell me if my temp stays up but I wanna no now lol. 

This month I am not having an hpt in the house!! If I have them early I start testing about 4dpo and that's just silly. So this month no hpt in the house until 10dpo


----------



## im_mi

ducky1502 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help!
> 
> What day did I ov?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2af4d4
> 
> Not totally sure. I know the chart will tell me if my temp stays up but I wanna no now lol.
> 
> This month I am not having an hpt in the house!! If I have them early I start testing about 4dpo and that's just silly. So this month no hpt in the house until 10dpo

i would say you ovulated on CD14 :flower:


----------



## im_mi

what kind of OPKs do you use? because i see your +opk was on CD17 but i heard that the IC OPK's have been known to not show the surge until 2 days after a better brand.


----------



## NewMoon

im_mi said:


> ducky1502 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help!
> 
> What day did I ov?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2af4d4
> 
> Not totally sure. I know the chart will tell me if my temp stays up but I wanna no now lol.
> 
> This month I am not having an hpt in the house!! If I have them early I start testing about 4dpo and that's just silly. So this month no hpt in the house until 10dpo
> 
> i would say you ovulated on CD14 :flower:Click to expand...

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## sar35

just realised im on here twice, on the 19th and 27th. havent a clue how long my lp is but can u please remove the 27th please, ill keep the 19th, thanks x


----------



## NewMoon

Aaaagh...I am barely out of bed and getting impatient already! At work now, trawling the internet, looking at videos of sperm reaching egg etc... imagi ning what if anything is going on inside me :rofl: I think this will be a long 2 weeks and I'm pretty sure I wont be lasting the full 2 weeks before testing ](*,) maybe 10 days... 

Although not temping, I am generally pretty regular and judging by CM I think we may have got the timing just right...fingers crossed! On the other hand, this is only my second cycle TTCing so I am probably being overly optimistic like last month!


----------



## vaniilla

newmoon, I know how you feel, I'm currently on my 2nd month of trying too :) I told myself I wouldn't test until I was late but I've been testing 4 days in a row now lol the best thing to do is to try and forget about it (however hard it may seem) until you are closer to the date, like you said around 10 days :) good luck!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## harmonygirl72

Can you put me down for the 23rd please? Thanks! :)


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations Hibiscus. I am so pleased for you. SOrry to all of you who were gotten by the :witch:

Lots of baby dust to you all x x x x x x x


----------



## DeDe80

Updated


----------



## sglascoe

i cant remember if i already said this but hay i will do it again, i will be testing 27/28 nov, depending on symptoms, dont like to get my hopes up... good luck everybody hoping for a BFP...:)))


----------



## Lisa1

Looks like in getting two bites of the cherry this month:) put me down for the 30th please xx fx again for this month babydust to everyone pma


----------



## Delamere19

I've just worked out that I think I'm due on on Thursday not Sunday so can you change my date plz to 20th. Thanks my dear x x


----------



## Stacey_89

Heeey :)

Can you change mind from the 30th to 21st :)
Gettin so impatient as im getting more symptons and sleeping ALOT !.

Thanks x


----------



## texaswife2006

The witch got me. On to Round 2 of Clomid.


----------



## NG09

Hi,

Can you count me in... I got my :bfp: this morning on a cb digi at 11dpo.

Good luck to everyone still to test xx


----------



## lil_angel

Wooo.....NG09 CONGRATS!!!!!! :) 

Lil x


----------



## NG09

Thank you lil angel, good luck for the 20th x


----------



## wanting1more

NG09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you count me in... I got my :bfp: this morning on a cb digi at 11dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still to test xx

:happydance: congrats


----------



## NG09

Thanks x


----------



## Beanhopes

NG09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you count me in... I got my :bfp: this morning on a cb digi at 11dpo.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still to test xx

Congratulations NG09! That's fantastic news. Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## Norris

Hi All

Help!

I've had no AF but a BFN........now 2 days late 
 
Congrats on all the BFP

xxx


----------



## NG09

Thanks Norris!

Chin up, it's not over 'til it's over x


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies

Congrats NG09!!!

Texaswife2006 - sorry about AF. Good Luck on next month.


----------



## Stacey_89

Congratulations NG09 :) thats great news 

xx


----------



## Delamere19

Conratulations NG09 thats great news. x x :happydance:


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations NG09 :happydance:

Sorry to all the ladies who got the :witch: 
Baby :dust: to you all and good luck for next month.

Congratulations to the 30 BFP's. It's wonderful that it's such a high figure and we aren't done yet.

Good luck to all those waiting to test xx


----------



## My bo bo

Hi,

I tested today BFN , 2 days late :(

Will see what happens later this week xx


----------



## _Hope_

My bo bo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tested today BFN , 2 days late :(
> 
> Will see what happens later this week xx

:hugs: You are not out yet hun, try and stay positive x


----------



## kmac625

So I got my bfp!!! On an ic at 10dpo at that...actually, I've used 7 tests since yesterday morning and they're all +. I had trouble trusting the first one hahaha. I bought a frer digi to use tomorrow morning just for fun (and my dh requested it lol).


----------



## 1morethatsit

i'm out :(


----------



## Winks

Just got a :bfp: (actually a few of them just to be sure).

Good luck to all the testers both November and December and congrats to all the BFPs.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

well ladys my AF showed couple hours ago, i got quite upset over it, im taking it as ive had a chemical as the lines were definatly there and AF was due 2days ago :cry::cry:


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs:So sorry Amanda.


----------



## camocutie2006

could you please move me to the 26th! thanks!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

she got me


----------



## bumble b

:witch: got me! start clomid this cycle so not all bad.

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## lil_miss_pink

OMG - I think I got a :bfp:!! I'm totally in shock, was convinced I was out this month. OH is tesco's bound to get me a whole pile of expensive tests to make sure as my BFP was on a 5 for £3 deal on Amazon!


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats kmac625, Winks, and lil_miss_pink on those :bfp:!

TTC#1Amanda sorry to hear that. :hugs:

For the ones who the :witch: got, I'm praying Dec is your month. 

Baby Dust to All! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hibiscus07

You can erase my BFP :( It was more like a BFL (Big Fat Lie)!
AF arrived today, CD33. Sigh...on to the next month


----------



## vaniilla

hibiscus07 said:


> You can erase my BFP :( It was more like a BFL (Big Fat Lie)!
> AF arrived today, CD33. Sigh...on to the next month

I'm really sorry to hear that. lets hope christmas spirit gives you a :bfp: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, not sure if this should go on here, but unfortunately I lost mine at 4.5 weeks. Could you change it so I don't see my BFP anymore.

Sorry if this is a bit soft of me, just waiting to start trying again.
x x x

Good luck girls and wishing everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy and oodles of babydust for the rest of the girls trying x x x


----------



## clairibell88

i started my period on friday the 13th of november a week earlier then expected 

gutted no BFN for me :-(


----------



## BlueberryB

could u please put me on! I tested on Monday got 2 lines!! on 5 tests and then on a cb digi. :cloud9: 

I didn't think I was due on until around the 25th as going from my last cycle of 38 days! I bought some tests on mon to be ready for next week and thought what the hell I've got 6 so might as well waste 1!! and there it was 2 lines! 

cb digi says 2-3 so is it possible I haven't actually missed my period yet? sorry if that sounds a really stupid question! I'm fairly new to this and my net is down atm so getting my daily 'fix' of bnb on my phone lol and it takes far to long to load up so mostly don't bother!

good luck to all those still to test :)


----------



## Delamere19

Well, still waiting for Af, due tommorow. My OH thought I was due yest but I got it as tommorow. I'm moving house tomorrow too so I hope she doesnt show for that. Had a few periody cramps today so think she is on her way. :cry:


----------



## littlebabyboy

bfp here!


----------



## Delamere19

Oh wow huge congratulations!!!! xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## littlebabyboy

so weird as i tested since last week all bfp. check my test from this morning just now and thought it was an evap and now took a frer and a cb dig and both positive!


----------



## Delamere19

Ah thats fab hun. Happy and healthy 9 months x x x x


----------



## beatnick

just poas - 12dpo, no real symptoms, watched that purple fade to leave me two lines- im in shock!!!

Too scared to test again!!!!!

BFP for now!!!!! :D:happydance: :bfp:


----------



## Annabel

The evil:witch: got me today :cry:

Hubby and I have decided to chill with it for this month, we're going on holiday next week (which should do us both some good) and have decided to just go with the flow! 

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP:happydance:, sorry for those who also got the evil :witch: 

:dust: to all those still waiting!!
Good luck!
xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

Congrats to all you ladies you got ur :bfp: :dust: to everyone else.... hopin to see my 2 beautiful lines next week!


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies

KittyKatBabe and Hisbiscus07 sorry about that. :hugs:

Congrats BlueberryB, littlebabyboy, and Beatnick on your :bfp:

:dust: to those waiting to test.


----------



## juless

I guess I can join here! I had been away from the forum for a while (was new to the forum anyways, so only have a few posts!), after having a chemical pregnancy and feeling very down I didn't want to post much. Now I'm feeling more positive and have started charting to be able to know more about what's going on in my body. Usually I am able to tell quite well when I am ovulating, as I get some ovary pain during it, and my husband and I did have sex around that time, so you never know! I've been feeling a lot of strange twinges, pulls in my belly, lower back hurting for last 2 weeks as well as my breasts.. in fact a strange thing happened the last few days where I had strong pains really deep in my breast, usually I just get tender on the outside.. strange! I'm due around Sat/Sun for AF. Today I've been getting light AF cramps and I occasionally get those a few days before AF arrives so I'm assuming I'm not pregnant this month! I'll still keep hoping though, you never know, but I just don't think this is the month. I still want to join in though, as you all seem like very lovely ladies that I know will be a big support over the next however long it takes to get my own sticky positive test!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

thanks all!! still in shock!!:happydance:


----------



## Melissa_M

ahhhh can't wait to TEST!!! Getting verrrrrrry impatient here!!! only 5dpo :(

Congrats to all those :bfp:'s!!! keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Norris

Hi All

please can you put me down for a :bfp:!!!!!

Congrats to everyone that has been lucky this month and :dust::dust: to everyone else.

xxxxx


----------



## juless

I'm going to test on Sunday I think, if I don't get AF by then.. I just started temping a few weeks ago, so I'm not sure if I can go by them yet, but yesterday my temp dipped quite low and I had a ton of AF type cramps. Today it jumped up to the highest it's ever been! And I'm not feeling the cramps, just a ton of lower back pain. I still have a feeling AF is coming, so I'm not getting my hopes up, but that temp dip is a bit confusing...

And congrats to all the new mommies-to-be out there! :flower:


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats Norris on your :bfp:

Welcome juless.


----------



## mrphyemma

Just been looking at the front page and there are so many gaps. Why aren't people coming back with an update one way or the other?? 
Congratulations to all of the BFP's so far. I'm hoping there is one left in the bag for me next week xx


----------



## jenwigan

i was due on the 6th to test still no af and still :bfn: been docs today getting a bloodtest tomorow so should hopefully be able to let you no on monday when i get the results. xx


----------



## twinklestar10

Hi all, haven't been on at all in ages! Congrats to all the :bfp: so far. Good luck next month to all those that the :witch: got! My little update is that I used OPKs this month and i convinced myself that I missed my ovulation...but... I kept using the OPKs and finally got a positive 4 days late :happydance:
Hopefully we did enough for it to work around O time - fingers crossed! I'm now 7dpo and for two days now I have had zero energy, I may be coming down with something though, it's so hard to not symptom spot! Aghhhh!

Anyway, starting to ramble so if possible could I be moved for testing from 22nd to 26th at the earliest! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Piperette

DeDe, can you please remove me from the 28th as I am still waiting for Ov as you know. :coffee:


----------



## juless

Thanks for adding me in! Still no spotting, nothing at all yet! I usually get some light spotting for a few days and then the horrid cramps/heavy AF take over! Nothing yet, but this is the third day of cramping. I've had lower back pain for the last two weeks but the last few days it's much worse. Eating like a starving woman too! All could be PMS though, so I'm not getting my hopes up too high! I'm curious to see what my temp is tommorow morning.. see if it stays high...


----------



## camocutie2006

ugh.. so due to test the 26th..gettin lots of spotting.. so we shall see.


----------



## sar35

got my bfp this morning, thanks xxxx (19th)


----------



## GossipGirly

sar35 said:


> got my bfp this morning, thanks xxxx (19th)

omg congrats !!!! :D witch got me but Im ovulating again as we speak lol xx


----------



## lil_angel

Hi Ladies...


...Got my :bfp: this morning!

:dust: to every one

Lil xx


----------



## Piperette

sar35 and lil_angel, congrats on your BFP's.


----------



## im_mi

i cant wait to start POAS! :happydance:


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats sar35 & lil_angel on your :bfp:.

Piperette sad to here that you haven't ovulated yet. I'm sure the egg is coming soon.

:dust: to those waiting to test.


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats to sar35 & lil_angel :) 

baby dust to all us ladies still waiting!!!!
:dust:


----------



## mrsbling

Congrats to all with BFP's this month :flower:

...well, I'm still waiting for :witch: to show up..... so I can start next cycle. 

I think she is just trying my patience this month :wacko: 

baby dust to everyone still waiting to test

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 41zipster

I am very cautiously notifying you of my BFP....


----------



## JLove84

Imogen....I can't wait to start POAS either!


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats 41zipster on your :bfp:


----------



## Dee7509

Congrats to all the BFPs.

I'm out, the witch showed up today.


----------



## mrsbling

I am out too....alas the :witch: has decided to show up, so I can start the next cycle and move over to December. FX'd it will be our turn soon x 

Baby dust to all 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm also out - af arrived today.


----------



## Delamere19

AF not arrived yet so I'm 2 days late but I'm trying to keep a calm head cos maybe its my cycle still sorting itself out from coming off bc.If I havent come on by Monday I will test that morning.

That is if I can hold out til then.

Cath x x x


----------



## My bo bo

Hi,

No af for me yet, going to test next friday.


----------



## _Hope_

I got my :bfp: last night :cloud9:

To all the ladies still waiting to test and for those of you moving onto next month, good luck xxxx


----------



## juless

I'm pretty sure I'm out.. will know for sure tommorow or the day after I think. I've been getting brown/dark red when wiping, few drops in the toilet but hardly noticeable. Thinking AF will hit soon! It's making me feel terrible! I am so exhausted today and have a headache! I wish it would just come so I can get it over with and start trying for December - I have a feeling December is the month! I hope it is for everyone else who's AF arrived too!


----------



## nurseh14

The wicked:witch: got me early today :cry:. Heres to next month! Congrats to all the ladies with BFP this month. :dust: to all testing!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations Hope!! It's brilliant news.

Still waiting for AF but I feel she may be on the way today!!

Good luck ladies to all who are waiting and to those who are on to next month x x x x x


----------



## dan-o

:witch: got me today! :hissy:

Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Oh well my prediction came true and the witch just showed herself. Boo!!!

It's only my 1st month TTC so trying to think positive. 

On to next month. Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## adisonsmommy

My last period was on the 30 of October, we're ttc. When is the best time to start testing... its killing me to not poas:wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

It's a bit of a difficult question is that. I think a week maybe after your AF is due. It's hard waiting but if you wait a week I think you may have more chance of the pregnancy hormones showing if it's a BFP.


----------



## _Hope_

dan-o said:


> :witch: got me today! :hissy:
> 
> Good luck everyone else xxx

I'm sorry darlin, next month will be your month - i'm sure of it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

Delamere19 said:


> Oh well my prediction came true and the witch just showed herself. Boo!!!
> 
> It's only my 1st month TTC so trying to think positive.
> 
> On to next month. Good luck ladies xxx

That's the spirit! Good luck, hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## Designergrl

Well... we can add another :bfp: to our November list, I just got mine this morning with FRER!!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see that flashing BFP beside my name! Best of luck to the upcoming testers, and those TTC in December. Thanks to all the TTC ladies for all your info, advice, and support! :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Congrats Designergrl. :)


----------



## DeDe80

Updated

Congrats Hope and Designergrl on your :bfp: 

Good luck for the ladies the witch got this month. 

The :witch: got me today, so I'm praying for next month to be my month. 

:dust: to the ladies waiting to test.


----------



## aquablue

i got a bfp yesterday!!!!! still cant believe it
going to the doctors wednsday to confirm!!! ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclura

Congrats to all the ladies that got their :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Good luck to everyone testing in December :thumbup: hopefully thats a lucky month.

I had spotting this morning so I the witch is on her way, this is normal for me :cry: oh well she can hurry up now so I can start next month


----------



## juless

I'm out! AF arrived today! I have a feeling December will be our month though! Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats aquablue on your :bfp:


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats to the girls who got the the BFPs!!!!

Good luck to all the girls onto the next cycle.


----------



## vaniilla

Designergrl said:


> Well... we can add another :bfp: to our November list, I just got mine this morning with FRER!!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see that flashing BFP beside my name! Best of luck to the upcoming testers, and those TTC in December. Thanks to all the TTC ladies for all your info, advice, and support! :hugs:

woooo :) congrats! hoping you have a healthy pregnancy :flower:

arghhh don't whats come on to me, I feel travel sick although I havn't travelled anywhere :( no af, no :bfp: I think I'm going to try and sleep it off!

good luck ladies testing today :)


----------



## puppymom32

Stupid witch got me on Sat onto Dec.


----------



## Vilranda

well I'm not counting out yet, :witch: is due tomorrow...but I tested this morning and it was a :bfn: with no even a hint of a second line to even pretend is there....lol. So I fully expect her to come flying in tomorrow. 

But its not over until she comes so, FX'ed...:thumbup:


----------



## wanting1more

you can put a BFP by my name!! :cloud9: test slightly positive this morning. 

just went to the doc for blood work.. they had me urine test again even though i told them it would be a BFN it was positive! did my bloodwork anyway I go back wednesday for the 2nd round to besure they are doubleing


good luck to all of you!! loads of babydust! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samola84

Witch got me....


----------



## Stacey_89

Update: Took at test on saturday 21st and got a BFN...... :(

Still no sign of AF though, so i guess im not out yet. 
Trying to keep a little hope with me


----------



## Melissa_M

wanting1more said:


> you can put a BFP by my name!! :cloud9: test slightly positive this morning.
> 
> just went to the doc for blood work.. they had me urine test again even though i told them it would be a BFN it was positive! did my bloodwork anyway I go back wednesday for the 2nd round to besure they are doubleing
> 
> 
> good luck to all of you!! loads of babydust!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

CONGRATS!!!!!! how many dpo are you? I'm testing tomorrow at 11dpo....sooooo nervous!!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

I'm testing tomorrow it will be 12dpo
and AF is to visit tomorrow...
no signs of her yet


----------



## Lover

I know its a bit late but AF got me on the 15th...

Roll on December!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Witch got me.


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Congrats to all BFPs! Im 8 days late now, got BFN today. Ugh :(


----------



## want2Bamommy

BabyL0Ve said:


> Congrats to all BFPs! Im 8 days late now, got BFN today. Ugh :(


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

FX for you!


----------



## lila1206

hey there, may i join? i'll be testing on 11/27. thanks! :)


----------



## want2Bamommy

Of course you can!


----------



## wanting1more

Melissa_M said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! how many dpo are you? I'm testing tomorrow at 11dpo....sooooo nervous!!!

11dpo :D good luck!!


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

Please could you put my testing date back to the the 30th Nov? According to OPK's I don't think I OV'd until around CD 23. 

Thanks

Fingers crossed for everyone and congrats to all BFP's so far :)


----------



## Melissa_M

:bfp: for me today!!!! :happydance:

soooooo happy/nervous/excited!!!!!!

good luck to the rest of the girls waiting to test :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanting1more

Congrats!!


----------



## jenwigan

19 days late still bfn... had a blood test done on friday get my resuts on thurdays... im not testing any more jus waiting to see what happens fed up of seeing them :bfn: opefully ill get a :bfn: or :bfp: on thursday. xx


----------



## vaniilla

jenwigan said:


> 19 days late still bfn... had a blood test done on friday get my resuts on thurdays... im not testing any more jus waiting to see what happens fed up of seeing them :bfn: opefully ill get a :bfn: or :bfp: on thursday. xx

good luck :) I really hope its a :bfp: for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies, 

Congrats to Wanting1more and Melissa_M on your :bfp:.

Sorry to the ladies the :witch: got.

:dust: to the ladies waiting to test.


----------



## lucia_latina

testing nov 29/30 buuuuut I will probably cave n try an early one on the 28th


----------



## want2Bamommy

Ugh :bfn: for me!


----------



## im_mi

I got my bfp this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## lil_angel

Congrats im_mi :D


----------



## DeDe80

Congrats im_mi!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

im_mi said:


> I got my bfp this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

 :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

omg congrats im_me the luck of the thread keeper continues...I might have to do jans in this is the case !!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

im_mi said:


> I got my bfp this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

congratulations honey!


----------



## BabyL0Ve

want2Bamommy said:


> BabyL0Ve said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all BFPs! Im 8 days late now, got BFN today. Ugh :(
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX for you!Click to expand...

thanx :)


----------



## BabyL0Ve

im_mi said:


> I got my bfp this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

How awesome! Good luck :)


----------



## RedRose19

sorry but can u put angel next to my name please.. i had a mc today.


----------



## want2Bamommy

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry but can u put angel next to my name please.. i had a mc today.


I'm so sorry. My prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## DeDe80

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry but can u put angel next to my name please.. i had a mc today.

So sorry babyhopes10. :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

babyhopes im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry but can u put angel next to my name please.. i had a mc today.

:hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats im_mi!!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## ducky1502

Ok so my day to test was today, 10dpo. Have been testing since 7dpo :blush: with 10miu ebay cheapie IC's. So if I was PG I should be showing positive by now. Witch still isn't here but is likely to show her ugly face by thursday!


----------



## ducky1502

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry but can u put angel next to my name please.. i had a mc today.

I'm so sorry for your loss :( thinking of u


----------



## want2Bamommy

ducky1502 said:


> Ok so my day to test was today, 10dpo. Have been testing since 7dpo :blush: with 10miu ebay cheapie IC's. So if I was PG I should be showing positive by now. Witch still isn't here but is likely to show her ugly face by thursday!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kstancook

Congrats to everyone on the :bfp: :hugs: to all the girls who did not the month good luck


----------



## Vilranda

Well its CD1 for me now. She finally came. :growlmad:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi, The :witch: got me this morning. :(
Here's to a Christmas BFP! Good Luck to everyone still to test xx


----------



## want2Bamommy

Dpo15. No signs of :witch: still

it's 3am and I have had insomnia for
three nights now. Still in the running for
a Nov PG I hope!!


----------



## im_mi

Can you put an angel next to my name? i lost my baby this morning. :cry:


----------



## DeDe80

im_mi. I'm so sorry for your lost. My prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Im_mi- I am so sorry. :hugs: prayers with you babe. 

I'm testing tomorrow FX for me everyone.


----------



## Stacey_89

The witch got me this morning :(


----------



## BabyL0Ve

I GOT MY BFP!!! :happydance: I am 10 days late, had negatives last week, sore bbs for 2 days now and have been easily irritated:baby: I cannot believe it omg!! https://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7687/pb250003.th.jpg


----------



## want2Bamommy

BabyL0Ve said:

> I GOT MY BFP!!! :happydance: I am 10 days late, had negatives last week, sore bbs for 2 days now and have been easily irritated:baby: I cannot believe it omg!! https://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7687/pb250003.th.jpg


YAY!!! Congrats babe!!!!


----------



## BabyL0Ve

want2Bamommy said:


> BabyL0Ve said:
> 
> I GOT MY BFP!!! :happydance: I am 10 days late, had negatives last week, sore bbs for 2 days now and have been easily irritated:baby: I cannot believe it omg!! https://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7687/pb250003.th.jpg
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats babe!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hunni!!:hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Hope I'm right after you! Had 5 negs so far the past
week and a half. I'm testing tomorrow morning!
Sending sticky glue your way!
:hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Hope I'm right after you! Had 5 negs so far the past
week and a half. I'm testing tomorrow morning!
Sending sticky glue your way!
:hugs:
is this your first?


----------



## BabyL0Ve

want2Bamommy said:


> Hope I'm right after you! Had 5 negs so far the past
> week and a half. I'm testing tomorrow morning!
> Sending sticky glue your way!
> :hugs:
> is this your first?

Yessssss!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes and baby dust and all u need heheh :) this is our first yes! And you know what do not worry if you get those negatives because it might be too early. I am 10 days late today and have had like 3-4 negatives and said to myself ok ill just wait for the witch i guess. I also had no surge on OPKs but we still BD because i just didnt believed in them. Good luck hunni! I am still in shock lol


----------



## enicole

The witch got me today..... it was our 1st month using pre-seed and we were really hopeful....back to the drawing board!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Awe :hugs: 
Thanks! I was expecting AF yesterday so I'm oy a day late. But I've got signs so I'm holding onto hope! You need a new siggy babe! :)


----------



## want2Bamommy

Awe :hugs: 
Thanks! I was expecting AF yesterday so I'm oy a day late. But I've got signs so I'm holding onto hope! You need a new siggy babe! :)


----------



## want2Bamommy

SORRY
don't know why everything is posting twice!???


----------



## want2Bamommy

SORRY
don't know why everything is posting twice!???


----------



## twinklestar8

can i join!!!! testing tomorrow - eeekkk!!!! 26th november!!! 1st month ttc #2!


----------



## want2Bamommy

enicole said:

> The witch got me today..... it was our 1st month using pre-seed and we were really hopeful....back to the drawing board!

:hugs: baby dust coming your way!
Good luck


----------



## want2Bamommy

twinklestar8 said:


> can i join!!!! testing tomorrow - eeekkk!!!! 26th november!!! 1st month ttc #2!

of course. I'm testing tomorrow too!:happydance:


----------



## BabyL0Ve

want2Bamommy said:


> enicole said:
> 
> The witch got me today..... it was our 1st month using pre-seed and we were really hopeful....back to the drawing board!
> 
> :hugs: baby dust coming your way!
> Good luckClick to expand...

LOTS OF BABY DUST :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

im_mi said:


> Can you put an angel next to my name? i lost my baby this morning. :cry:

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

want2Bamommy said:


> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> can i join!!!! testing tomorrow - eeekkk!!!! 26th november!!! 1st month ttc #2!
> 
> of course. I'm testing tomorrow too!:happydance:Click to expand...

good luck girls!!!! Thanksgiving bfp's? I think so!!!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Melissa_M said:

> want2Bamommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinklestar8 said:
> 
> 
> can i join!!!! testing tomorrow - eeekkk!!!! 26th november!!! 1st month ttc #2!
> 
> of course. I'm testing tomorrow too!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> good luck girls!!!! Thanksgiving bfp's? I think so!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby:
:thumbup:
sounds like a plan! Ahhh I'm a few hours from testing!


----------



## kstancook

I wasn't going to announce yet! But I got 4 positive tests since Tuesdays. Due to some issues, I got my blood tested. Unfortunately it is really low progesterone and HcG of 5 and 94. I will know on Monday with the next bloods.  Please put me on for a :bfp: and pray for me!


----------



## want2Bamommy

Prayers coming your way hunnie!! :hugs:


----------



## westbrja

Hey DeDe - I just found this thread and was hoping you have room for 1 more? I know it's kinda late but I'll be testing Nov.26. Temps are super high, probably triphasic. AF due Nov 26 no signs of AF at all. Had 2 early bfn's but I still have hope.
Kstancook - I'm praying for you and your bean. 
Good luck ladies waiting to test and congrats to all the bfp's!


----------



## want2Bamommy

westbrja- good luck! I'm testing with you!


----------



## westbrja

Thanks Want2Bamommy! GL to you too!


----------



## nicholatmn

OMG! Congrats to all the girls who got their BFPs! And :hugs: to all the girls who got the witch. 
I'm sorry I couldn't run this thread this month, but just wait until all the girls now in 1st Trimester find out they're expecting multiples. Just because I don't run this thread does not mean November isn't the month of multiples. lol

Love you all xx


----------



## JennsPhoto

Blood work came back....bfn :( Waiting for af so we can move onto the next round of treatment!


----------



## vaniilla

af got me today :cry:


----------



## want2Bamommy

:bfn: for me today


----------



## twinklestar10

Got my :bfp: today! Am v v excited!:happydance:


----------



## want2Bamommy

twinklestar10 said:


> got my :bfp: Today! Am v v excited!:happydance:

congrats babe!


----------



## izzysmummy

dede80 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i have started a new november turkey tester thread since nicholatmn was unable to run the other one.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *1st
> stephwiggy
> hajis-sweetie
> bubbles
> sweetie
> Kiwichick17
> Sausages
> beachprincess
> poppy woo
> mommymichele
> Janidog
> 
> 2nd
> mrstj
> Le_annek
> livbaybee1
> charliemarina
> annamumof2
> j_k_l
> Starflower
> 
> 3rd
> rebarezzelba
> beenalongtime
> rebarezzelba
> newly_wed
> Mrs-g
> smiler13
> 
> 4th
> queeniemurphy
> waiting2bmommy
> hollyssmith
> babydreams09
> nb1984
> Littlehush
> ms.angeliah
> pinkflamingo
> Trishyc
> Ricschick
> mrscrabs
> sooz
> 
> 5th
> Crypto1976
> Lilaala
> Donna82
> Gossipgirly
> Roc
> mrs. Mabrey
> kittykatbabe
> fizzlebob
> Nel.b
> Waitin4numb3
> melon#1
> carrie29
> Klandagi
> 
> 6th
> Mummymagic
> csunshine013
> Jenwigan
> 1morethatsit
> Ginger91
> team_b
> iwanta8a8y
> Babyhopes10
> Crossroads
> 
> 7th
> ~hope
> lyoung85
> babytots
> mommytammypa
> shells
> dippyns
> leadja
> lisa1
> Carrieanne
> 
> 8th
> muncho
> Mrslq
> jenwigan
> stargirl69
> Jake_1
> 2016
> Acbieri91904
> 
> 9th
> kates mcgee
> wannab
> dragonmummy
> caterpiller
> dipar_butt3
> josey123
> Sonyabazonya
> beth123
> 
> 10th
> Charmed
> Bfphopeful
> Emzdreamgirl
> Workaholic
> welshkiwi
> Wifenmom
> Nnn84
> babymom3
> 
> 11th
> shaslove
> mrskcbrown
> Babypatel
> 
> 12th
> Wannabubba#4
> Laurajayuk
> cleebyjeeby
> x.k.x babey
> Missmaternal
> nibbler
> Aliboo
> zoe_puppy
> 
> 13th
> spencerbear
> willynilly
> patience
> Kirstylm
> mrs lp
> Pixie19
> Tinadecember
> 
> 14th
> pinkemily
> palmerwife
> texaswife2006
> Rachelstar
> bbhopes
> Ryder
> Tudor rose
> daddysgirl
> 
> 15th
> bubble10
> vegas mama
> Pandv
> missp
> Norris
> Candybaby
> rachelrhin0
> mommawannabe
> Jiboo44
> majm1241
> My bo bo
> 
> 16th
> ava grace
> drakey
> elfie
> hibiscus07
> 
> 17th
> Kstancook
> Lil_miss_pink
> 
> 18th
> ttc#1amanda
> Pretty sakura
> mamato3boys
> wish2bmama
> Sassybaby
> mumanddad
> Johnoblueshoe
> rdy2bamom
> bumble b
> annabel
> Blueberryb
> Beatnick
> 
> 19th
> Sar35
> Winks
> puppymom32
> mrsbling
> 
> 20th
> bubbles
> ricschick
> jersdoll
> soon2 b wifey
> Merlotgirl
> Aquablue
> Ng09
> Laura pop
> littlebabyboy
> Lil_angel
> clairibell88
> Kmac625
> lover
> delamere19
> 
> 21st
> rchlsmly
> dan-o
> dede80
> designergrl
> Knitwit
> eclipse
> foxyloxy28
> Vaniilla
> dee7509
> stacey_89
> 
> 22nd
> maratobe
> itsmagic
> nurseh14
> Xxbubsxx
> jerseyshoregirl
> Juless
> 
> 23rd
> banana1011
> vilranda
> 41zipster
> Penguin77
> harmonygirl72
> 
> 24th
> hoping: )
> _hope_
> Cdj1
> ducky1502
> 
> 25th
> mrphyemma
> Tesa
> melissa_m
> samola84
> Jennsphoto
> angel75
> Babylove
> 
> 26th
> enicole
> Frenchfry
> smurfybaby
> titi
> wanting1more
> Camocutie2006
> twinklestar10
> twinklestar8
> westbrja
> 
> 27th
> chathamlady
> sassy_ttc
> jlove84
> sglascoe
> lila1206
> 
> 28th
> liz2
> Im_mi
> Aislingmcm
> babycarey
> just1please
> proudarmywife
> 
> 29th
> staceiz19
> ellamom2b
> lucia_latina
> 
> 30th
> ngridley
> summersky09
> newmoon
> cyclura
> Lisa1
> eskimobaby
> swanny
> ​*
> hope this is ok with everyone.
> 
> Baby dust to all!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Link to old thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ur-first-big-fat-positive-pregnancy-test.html

add me to 20/11 bfp, thanks


----------



## BabyL0Ve

izzysmummy said:


> dede80 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> i have started a new november turkey tester thread since nicholatmn was unable to run the other one.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *1st
> stephwiggy
> hajis-sweetie
> bubbles
> sweetie
> Kiwichick17
> Sausages
> beachprincess
> poppy woo
> mommymichele
> Janidog
> 
> 2nd
> mrstj
> Le_annek
> livbaybee1
> charliemarina
> annamumof2
> j_k_l
> Starflower
> 
> 3rd
> rebarezzelba
> beenalongtime
> rebarezzelba
> newly_wed
> Mrs-g
> smiler13
> 
> 4th
> queeniemurphy
> waiting2bmommy
> hollyssmith
> babydreams09
> nb1984
> Littlehush
> ms.angeliah
> pinkflamingo
> Trishyc
> Ricschick
> mrscrabs
> sooz
> 
> 5th
> Crypto1976
> Lilaala
> Donna82
> Gossipgirly
> Roc
> mrs. Mabrey
> kittykatbabe
> fizzlebob
> Nel.b
> Waitin4numb3
> melon#1
> carrie29
> Klandagi
> 
> 6th
> Mummymagic
> csunshine013
> Jenwigan
> 1morethatsit
> Ginger91
> team_b
> iwanta8a8y
> Babyhopes10
> Crossroads
> 
> 7th
> ~hope
> lyoung85
> babytots
> mommytammypa
> shells
> dippyns
> leadja
> lisa1
> Carrieanne
> 
> 8th
> muncho
> Mrslq
> jenwigan
> stargirl69
> Jake_1
> 2016
> Acbieri91904
> 
> 9th
> kates mcgee
> wannab
> dragonmummy
> caterpiller
> dipar_butt3
> josey123
> Sonyabazonya
> beth123
> 
> 10th
> Charmed
> Bfphopeful
> Emzdreamgirl
> Workaholic
> welshkiwi
> Wifenmom
> Nnn84
> babymom3
> 
> 11th
> shaslove
> mrskcbrown
> Babypatel
> 
> 12th
> Wannabubba#4
> Laurajayuk
> cleebyjeeby
> x.k.x babey
> Missmaternal
> nibbler
> Aliboo
> zoe_puppy
> 
> 13th
> spencerbear
> willynilly
> patience
> Kirstylm
> mrs lp
> Pixie19
> Tinadecember
> 
> 14th
> pinkemily
> palmerwife
> texaswife2006
> Rachelstar
> bbhopes
> Ryder
> Tudor rose
> daddysgirl
> 
> 15th
> bubble10
> vegas mama
> Pandv
> missp
> Norris
> Candybaby
> rachelrhin0
> mommawannabe
> Jiboo44
> majm1241
> My bo bo
> 
> 16th
> ava grace
> drakey
> elfie
> hibiscus07
> 
> 17th
> Kstancook
> Lil_miss_pink
> 
> 18th
> ttc#1amanda
> Pretty sakura
> mamato3boys
> wish2bmama
> Sassybaby
> mumanddad
> Johnoblueshoe
> rdy2bamom
> bumble b
> annabel
> Blueberryb
> Beatnick
> 
> 19th
> Sar35
> Winks
> puppymom32
> mrsbling
> 
> 20th
> bubbles
> ricschick
> jersdoll
> soon2 b wifey
> Merlotgirl
> Aquablue
> Ng09
> Laura pop
> littlebabyboy
> Lil_angel
> clairibell88
> Kmac625
> lover
> delamere19
> 
> 21st
> rchlsmly
> dan-o
> dede80
> designergrl
> Knitwit
> eclipse
> foxyloxy28
> Vaniilla
> dee7509
> stacey_89
> 
> 22nd
> maratobe
> itsmagic
> nurseh14
> Xxbubsxx
> jerseyshoregirl
> Juless
> 
> 23rd
> banana1011
> vilranda
> 41zipster
> Penguin77
> harmonygirl72
> 
> 24th
> hoping: )
> _hope_
> Cdj1
> ducky1502
> 
> 25th
> mrphyemma
> Tesa
> melissa_m
> samola84
> Jennsphoto
> angel75
> Babylove
> 
> 26th
> enicole
> Frenchfry
> smurfybaby
> titi
> wanting1more
> Camocutie2006
> twinklestar10
> twinklestar8
> westbrja
> 
> 27th
> chathamlady
> sassy_ttc
> jlove84
> sglascoe
> lila1206
> 
> 28th
> liz2
> Im_mi
> Aislingmcm
> babycarey
> just1please
> proudarmywife
> 
> 29th
> staceiz19
> ellamom2b
> lucia_latina
> 
> 30th
> ngridley
> summersky09
> newmoon
> cyclura
> Lisa1
> eskimobaby
> swanny
> ​*
> hope this is ok with everyone.
> 
> Baby dust to all!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Link to old thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ur-first-big-fat-positive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> add me to 20/11 bfp, thanksClick to expand...

LOl thats cute! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

congrats izzy and twinkle!!!!


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hi, im down for testing on the 28th of the month, but i tested this morning and got a  !!!!!   *


----------



## want2Bamommy

AislingMcM said:


> *Hi, im down for testing on the 28th of the month, but i tested this morning and got a  !!!!!   *

congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

i got my :bfp: today as well!!!!!!!! i was down for the 22nd but tested on the 27th!!!!
congrats to everyone who got theirs as well and :hugs: for the ladies who had AF show!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

maratobe said:


> i got my :bfp: today as well!!!!!!!! i was down for the 22nd but tested on the 27th!!!!
> congrats to everyone who got theirs as well and :hugs: for the ladies who had AF show!!

YAY congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## westbrja

Add me to the :bfp: list please!! :happydance::dance::yipee::dance::yipee::dance::yipee:


----------



## futureM2be

Congrats to all the BFP!!!


----------



## westbrja

Wow what a busy month for :bfp:. Congrats to everyone :hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Wow. Lots of :bfp: this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Congrats to AislingMcM, maratobe and westbrja. :flower:


----------



## summersky09

hey im down 4 the 30th and got my bfp 2day yaaaaaay congrats 2 all the other lovely ladies that have got there bfp and 2 those still waiting lots ov babydust xxxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats girls!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lila1206

hello, i tested one day early (thanksgiving) and got a BFP! :happydance:
thanks! 
lila


----------



## Staceiz19

congrats everyone with their bfps! 

evil witch got me today ahh well onto round 5 

and babydust to all those still in the running x


----------



## smurfybaby

I'm out for this month af got me.Good luck to all you ladies that are still waiting to test.


----------



## westbrja

Congrats summersky, melissa_m, and lila! Sorry the witch showed up smurfybaby and staceiz. Hugs to you all!


----------



## angel75

Hey i tested today and got a BFN....still haven't had AF but don't know if i'm holding much hope to get BFP


----------



## DeDe80

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I am late updating the thread. I see we have a lot of congrats to give out. 

Congrats to twinklestar, izzysmummy, aislingMcM, maratobe, westbrja, summersky, lila, and anyone else I may have forgot. 

Sorry to those who got AF. 

Good luck to the ladies waiting to test. 

We only have two days left. Let's see how many BFP we can get.


----------



## kstancook

I am miscarrying right now, please move mine to an angel please. Thanks.


----------



## WannaB

:hugs: to you kstancook.


----------



## im_mi

kstancook, i am so sorry. I had a miscarriage a few days ago, too. PM me if you ever need to talk :hugs:


----------



## want2Bamommy

kstancook said:

> I am miscarrying right now, please move mine to an angel please. Thanks.

:hugs: prayers with you sweetie


----------



## maratobe

kstancook said:


> I am miscarrying right now, please move mine to an angel please. Thanks.

:hugs: im sorry sweet heart!!


----------



## camocutie2006

so i just got done spotting and a :bfn: soo im putting that down to af.. nothing else i can really do!


----------



## Kelly9

I forgot to get my name on the list this month for the first time since march and of course I get my :bfp: So if you want to add me you can if not thats fine to. I tested on nov 25


----------



## want2Bamommy

Kelly9 said:


> I forgot to get my name on the list this month for the first time since march and of course I get my :bfp: So if you want to add me you can if not thats fine to. I tested on nov 25

:hugs: congrats sweetie!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Hamilton

Hey ladies I got :BFP: yesterday 2/11/09 . Its early days so fx


----------



## westbrja

Congrats Miss Hamilton! :)
So sorry kstancook :( hugs to you!


----------



## angel75

Congratulations to all those who got BFPs this month!! Hoping i'll join you but gonna have to wait till wed for another test as long as AF doesn't appear!

So sorry kstancook sending big hug xx


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

:witch: got me today :growlmad:

Congrats to everyone who got :bfp: and :dust:to everyone else.

I'll be moving over to one of the December threads.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats To Everyone Who Got A BFP!! I'm Still Currently Waiting. I'm 4 Days Late So I'm Gonna Test In The Morning =) FX. Good Luck To Everyone Else.


----------



## BABYCAREY

Well she came a day early!! THE WITCH!!!
I have been too upset to even pop on here for a while before today
Thats yet another month and no BFP!! WTF??
I know i shouldnt worry but i keep thinking they did something wrong when they did the eprc on me!! Maybe im just clutching at straws but its never been a problem falling pregnant before,so why now?
I never thought i would get so wound up about this but i am!!
I want to say Congratulations to all of you who got your BFP!!
Thats fantastic!!
But i feel so sad that im going to have a witch instead of a BFP beside ME!!
Well back to trying for us!! again!!
I may aswell put myself down for the December testers!!
Heres to a little Tinsel Tot.....


----------



## Tesa

Hi everyone

I got a BFP on Saturday (yippee) Still very early so fingers crossed it all sticks!

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP this month - a very happy and Healthy 9 months to us all.

For everyone still waiting I wish you all the babydust and luck in the world!


----------



## DeDe80

Updated Ladies, 

Congrats Kelly, Miss Hamilton, and Tesa on your :bfp:.

:hugs: to kstancook. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinklestar10

Congrats to all the :bfp: so far! It has been a busy month!
Good luck in December for all those caught by her -> :witch:

I am so very sorry for your loses im_mi and kstancook :angel:, take care of yourselves, thinking of you both.


----------



## moggymay

Hi ladies, am I too late to join you? Got my BFP 30th November


----------



## want2Bamommy

Congrats!!


----------



## DeDe80

Moggymay, it's never to late. Congrats on your :bfp:.


----------



## angel75

Well guys i'm defo out wicked witch has defo got me in her grasp...prob not gonna try for a while until me and the oh defo sort out our problems.
Thanks everyone for your support, i'll nip in from time to time to see how you are all getting on. Best of luck for all of for next month if you've not managed this month and to those of you lucky ones all the best and again massive congratulations. xxxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi dede08

:witch: got me today so another month ttc but well I suppose there is always the bding to look forward to:)


----------



## Melissa_M

Great job on running this thread for the month dede!!!!
Congrats to all the girls who got their :bfp:s this month, 
and good luck in December for those visited by the nasty :witch:!!!!


----------



## im_mi

you did a fab job dede! :hugs: thank you!


----------



## NewMoon

Hi dede.... well it sucks to have to write this but.... stick an ugly witch next to my name :cry: she taunted me for a while before showing up fashionably late.... grrrrrr :grr:

Congrats to all the BFPs! :)


----------



## chathamlady

I am still waiting to see if :witch: arrives but I am now 13 days late and had a BFN 7 days ago


----------



## Cherrylicious

:


----------



## sar35

this thread is from last year :hugs:


----------

